# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Βραδυκαρδία

## Antonis8

Έχει κανείς άλλος βραδυκαρδία; Χαμηλούς παλμούς δηλαδή. Μέχρι πρόσφατα το πρόβλημα μου ήταν οι περιστασιακές ταχυκαρδίες. Έκανα καρδιολογικό έλεγχο πριν τέσσερις μήνες, δεν βρέθηκε κάτι, πριν μία εβδομάδα όμως, παρατήρησα ότι άρχισα να έχω βραδυκαρδία, κάτι που διαπίστωσα και μέσω καρδιογραφήματος και από παθολόγο στον οποίο πήγα. Μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό και πως πιθανόν συμβαίνει λόγω καλής σωματικής κατάστασης. Γιατί όμως άρχισε τώρα; Πριν τέσσερις μήνες που έβαλα το χόλτερ οι μέσοι παλμοί μου ήταν στα 78, τώρα σε κάθε μέτρηση που κάνω, σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, είναι γύρω στα 58-63. 

Βιώνει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο; Θα πάω μες στη βδομάδα για εξετάσεις και πιθανόν να ξαναβάλω χολτερ να δω τι έχει αλλάξει, αλλά αγχώνομαι πάρα πολύ, δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω, φοβάμαι να κινηθώ, να κοιμηθώ, να φάω, μήπως πάθω κάτι. 

Φοβάμαι επίσης πως μπορεί να έχω κολλήσει κάποιο μικρόβιο πρόσφατα, γιατί είχα βγάλει και ένα εξάνθημα που έφυγε πια, αλλά με είχε προβληματίσει. Σκέφτομαι πως μπορεί να έχω ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Και Η ποιότητα ζωής μου έχει αλλάξει. Φοβάμαι να μένω μόνος μου, ειδικά τα βράδια, δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ τίποτα.

----------


## diamont

Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δε ξέρω αν ισχύει, αλλά μήπως να έκανες αερόβια γυμναστική που ανεβάζει τους παλμούς;

----------


## Antonis8

> Δεν είμαι ειδικός και δε ξέρω αν ισχύει, αλλά μήπως να έκανες αερόβια γυμναστική που ανεβάζει τους παλμούς;


Η οποιαδήποτε κίνηση ανεβάζει τους παλμούς, αλλά παροδικά, εγώ εννοώ σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας. Περπατάω σχεδόν καθημερινά μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Παλιά έκανα και βάρη αλλά τα έκοψα λόγω φόβου. Μου είπαν πως λόγω της άσκησης, η καρδιά γυμνάζεται και δεν χρειάζεται πολλούς χτύπους κάτι που γενικά θεωρείται καλό. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί προέκυψε ξαφνικά αυτό. Όταν έκανα το χόλτερ δεν είχα τόσο χαμηλούς παλμούς. Και χθες και σήμερα έκανα καρδιογράφημα, μου λένε ότι δεν βλέπουν κάτι περίεργο, οι παλμοί γύρω στους 60, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα που εκείνοι δεν το βλέπουν γιατί δεν ξέρουν τις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις μου. Ο ένας παθολόγος που με είδε χθες (τον κάλεσα σπίτι ) συνέκρινε το χόλτερ με το καρδιογράφημα και μου είπε ότι δεν φαίνεται να έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Εγώ όμως νιώθω να έχει αλλάξει. Αύριο θα πάω για εξετάσεις αίματος, για να έχω μια εικόνα και θα κλείσω και για δεύτερο χόλτερ. Το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι άυπνος εδώ και δυο μέρες, επηρεάζει αυτό όσο να 'ναι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ λόγω του άγχους. Μένω μόνος μου και φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι. Θέλω να ξεκουραστώ και δεν μπορώ από το φόβο. Εκτός του ότι με πιάνουν σουβλιές στην πλάτη και φοβάμαι μήπως είναι από καρδιά.

----------


## diamont

> Η οποιαδήποτε κίνηση ανεβάζει τους παλμούς, αλλά παροδικά, εγώ εννοώ σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας. Περπατάω σχεδόν καθημερινά μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Παλιά έκανα και βάρη αλλά τα έκοψα λόγω φόβου. Μου είπαν πως λόγω της άσκησης, η καρδιά γυμνάζεται και δεν χρειάζεται πολλούς χτύπους κάτι που γενικά θεωρείται καλό. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί προέκυψε ξαφνικά αυτό. Όταν έκανα το χόλτερ δεν είχα τόσο χαμηλούς παλμούς. Και χθες και σήμερα έκανα καρδιογράφημα, μου λένε ότι δεν βλέπουν κάτι περίεργο, οι παλμοί γύρω στους 60, αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα που εκείνοι δεν το βλέπουν γιατί δεν ξέρουν τις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις μου. Ο ένας παθολόγος που με είδε χθες (τον κάλεσα σπίτι ) συνέκρινε το χόλτερ με το καρδιογράφημα και μου είπε ότι δεν φαίνεται να έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Εγώ όμως νιώθω να έχει αλλάξει. Αύριο θα πάω για εξετάσεις αίματος, για να έχω μια εικόνα και θα κλείσω και για δεύτερο χόλτερ. Το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι άυπνος εδώ και δυο μέρες, επηρεάζει αυτό όσο να 'ναι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ λόγω του άγχους. Μένω μόνος μου και φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι. Θέλω να ξεκουραστώ και δεν μπορώ από το φόβο. Εκτός του ότι με πιάνουν σουβλιές στην πλάτη και φοβάμαι μήπως είναι από καρδιά.


Ησύχασε.. Δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα από τη στιγμή που στο λένε 2-3 γιατροί.. Απλώς πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις και να κοιμηθείς λίγο. Πρόσεξε γιατί όλο αυτό το άγχος μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει σε περίεργα μονοπάτια και να νομίζεις πολλά.. Δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχυτικό  :Smile:

----------


## Antonis8

> Ησύχασε.. Δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα από τη στιγμή που στο λένε 2-3 γιατροί.. Απλώς πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις και να κοιμηθείς λίγο. Πρόσεξε γιατί όλο αυτό το άγχος μπορεί να σε οδηγήσει σε περίεργα μονοπάτια και να νομίζεις πολλά.. Δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχυτικό


Αυτό λέω κι εγώ στον εαυτό μου, αλλά από την άλλη μια φωνή λέει μέσα μου πως οκ, και οι γιατροί άνθρωποι είναι, μπορούν να κάνουν λάθη. Ακριβώς επειδή πλέον έχουν μάθει για τα συμπτώματα του άγχους, αν δουν κάποιον σχετικά νέο, αποδίδουν συχνά επίπολαια τα συμπτώματα εκεί. Οκ έκανα πρόσφατα εξετάσεις, αλλά αφού συνεχίζονται τα συμπτώματα, θα τις επαναλάβω για παν ενδεχόμενο. 
Το ξέρω ότι σίγουρα το άγχος κάνει το όποιο σύμπτωμα έχω χειρότερο, πως το σταματάμε είναι το θέμα. Για μένα είναι κομβικό το ότι μένω μόνος, με κάνει χειρότερα.

----------


## Vaper

Ηρέμησε δεν έχεις τίποτα από την στιγμή που σου το είπαν η γιατροί είμαι και εγώ κατά φαντασία καρδιοπαθείς σαν εσένα γιατη είναι στην φαντασία μας όλα αυτά για να καταλάβεις σε έναν μήνα έκανα 5 καρδιογραφηματα ενα τεστ κοπώσεως και πριν έναν μήνα έκανα υπέρηχο καρδιάς και όλα είχαν φυσιολογικά αλλά πάλη αγχονομε για καρδια η γνώμη μου ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ γιατη αυτό είναι απλά μια φοβεια

----------


## airetikos

Φιλε οτι έχεις λιγους παλμους αυτο ειναι καλο σημαινει πως εισαι υγιεις και παρατηρητε σε ανθρωπους που αθλουνται εγω οταν εκανα πρωταθλητισμο χωρις ντοπα ειχα λιγοτερους απο εσένα ημουν δυνατο μοτερ τοτε δε χαμπαριαζα μια ετρεχα σα λυκος και ο γιατρος ειχε μεινει μαλακας. Κανε τριπλεξ ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφημα και εξετάσεις να δεις τα λιπιδια, βαρα και ενα τεστ κοπωσεως και αμα βγουν καθαρα δεν εχεις κατι. Εισαι ηρεμος κιολας, οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## Antonis8

> Φιλε οτι έχεις λιγους παλμους αυτο ειναι καλο σημαινει πως εισαι υγιεις και παρατηρητε σε ανθρωπους που αθλουνται εγω οταν εκανα πρωταθλητισμο χωρις ντοπα ειχα λιγοτερους απο εσένα ημουν δυνατο μοτερ τοτε δε χαμπαριαζα μια ετρεχα σα λυκος και ο γιατρος ειχε μεινει μαλακας. Κανε τριπλεξ ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφημα και εξετάσεις να δεις τα λιπιδια, βαρα και ενα τεστ κοπωσεως και αμα βγουν καθαρα δεν εχεις κατι. Εισαι ηρεμος κιολας, οτι καλυτερο.


Καρδιογραφήματα έχω κάνει τρία τις τελευταίες μέρες, ολο μου λένε ότι βγαίνουν οκ. Εγώ όμως νιώθω ακόμα αίσθημα παλμών και σαν να σταματάει η καρδιά μου για λίγο δευτερόλεπτα. 

Σήμερα πήγα στα επείγοντα το πρωί γιατί αισθανόμουν ταχυκαρδία και αδύναμους παλμούς, μου βάλαν ορό, μου κάναν καρδιογράφημα και εξετάσεις αίματος και μου λένε πως είναι από το άγχος. Προσωπικά είδα ότι σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες εξετάσεις μου έχω κάποιες αλλαγές, πχ στον όγκο των αιμοπεταλίων και το γκούγκλαρα και λέει ότι μπορεί α δηλώνει βαλβιδοπάθεια ή και καρκίνο.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ηρέμησε δεν έχεις τίποτα από την στιγμή που σου το είπαν η γιατροί είμαι και εγώ κατά φαντασία καρδιοπαθείς σαν εσένα γιατη είναι στην φαντασία μας όλα αυτά για να καταλάβεις σε έναν μήνα έκανα 5 καρδιογραφηματα ενα τεστ κοπώσεως και πριν έναν μήνα έκανα υπέρηχο καρδιάς και όλα είχαν φυσιολογικά αλλά πάλη αγχονομε για καρδια η γνώμη μου ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ γιατη αυτό είναι απλά μια φοβεια



Τεστ κοπώσεως δεν έχω κάνει, νομίζω πρέπει αν κάνω και να ξανακάνω και έναν υπέρηχο καρδιάς και χόλτερ. Αν δω ότι βγούν καθαρά δεν θα ασχοληθώ ξανά. Το τεστ κοπώσεως είναι δύσκολο/αγχωτικό;

----------


## airetikos

Φιλε τα χεις μπερδεψει, τριπλεξ πρεπει να κανεις τεστ κοπωσεος χολτερ και τα λοιπα ειναι δευτερευων. Καρδιογραφημα τριπλεξ και αιματος για τα λιπιδια, αν αυτά ειναι φυσιολογικά μετα και θες να σου φυγει ιδεα κανεις και τα αλλα. Αν δεν κανεις τις εξετασεις τζαμπα ψαχνεις κανε πρωτα τριπλεξ καρδιογραφημα και λιπιδια στο αιμα. Αλλα ετσι πως μου τα λες εχεις κολλησει, κοιτα να κανεις τις εξετασεις να σου φυγει η ιδεα.

----------


## Vaper

Είναι όπως το καρδιογράφημα απλά τρέχεις σε έναν διάδρομο

----------


## Antonis8

> Φιλε τα χεις μπερδεψει, τριπλεξ πρεπει να κανεις τεστ κοπωσεος χολτερ και τα λοιπα ειναι δευτερευων. Καρδιογραφημα τριπλεξ και αιματος για τα λιπιδια, αν αυτά ειναι φυσιολογικά μετα και θες να σου φυγει ιδεα κανεις και τα αλλα. Αν δεν κανεις τις εξετασεις τζαμπα ψαχνεις κανε πρωτα τριπλεξ καρδιογραφημα και λιπιδια στο αιμα. Αλλα ετσι πως μου τα λες εχεις κολλησει, κοιτα να κανεις τις εξετασεις να σου φυγει η ιδεα.


Το τρίπλεξ πώς γίνεται; Εγώ στο γιατρό είχα πει ότι θέλω να κάνω πλήρη έλεγχο και μου πρότεινε μόνο υπέρηχο και χόλτερ. Οπότε είναι πιθανό να μην έχει γίνει πλήρης έλεγχος και όντως να έχω κάτι; 

Όταν λες λιπίδια τι εννοείς; Χοληστερίνη και τέτοια δεν έχω, είχα κάνει πρόσφατα εξετάσεις. Θα ξανακάνω βέβαια γιατί θέλω να δω μήπως μου λείπει και καμιά βιταμίνη. 

Σήμερα το πρωί πήγα στα επείγοντα, μου κάναν πάλι καρδιογράφημα και εξετάσεις αίματος, δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα. Εχω όμως συνέχεια έκτακτες και με τη βραδυκαρδία φοβάμαι. Σε διάστημα μιας ώρας είχα τουλάχιστον 10 έκτακτες που τις αισθάνθηκα. Λέτε να πρέπει να ξαναπάω νοσοκομείο; Αν πάθω κάτι στον ύπνο μου;

----------


## airetikos

το τριπλεξ είναι το υπερηχο καρδιας, το χολτερ ειναι να σου παρακολουθει τη καρδια για μια μερα ολοκληρη ας πουμε αλλα τα βασικα ειναι το υπερηχο το καρδιογραφημα και η εξατηση αιματος λιπιδικου προφιλ χοληστερινη δηλαδη. Μονο που διαβαζω πως τα γραφεις θα με πιασει και εμενα ταχυκαρδια. Η καρδια αν δεν εισαι χαλαρος επηρεαζεται τι εκτακταις εχεις; Πανε στο νοσοκομειο αλλα κανε τις εξετασεις μη πας για βολτα. υπερηχο, καρδιογραφημα και αιματος και αν βγουν καθαρα αυτα και θες να σου φυγει η ιδεα κανε και κοπωσεως βαλε και το χολτερ τι να πω υπερβολη αλλα αμα θες το κανεις. Παντως φιλε για να εισαι υγιεις θελει διατροφη με αγνη πρωτη υλη και αθληση. Πρεπει να μαθεις να ελεγχεις το σωμα σου να ειναι χαλαρο και η αναπνοη σου σωστη. Με αγχωσες φιλε. Δε ειμαι γιατρος ουτε εχω διαγνωση απο εξετασεις σου αλλα φιλε μου φενεται μια χαρα εισαι και απλα αγχωνεσαι και δεν αναπνεεις σωστα η σφιγκεσε και αυτο σου κανει τη καρδια.

----------


## Vaper

Είναι το υπερηχογράφημα το τριπλεξ

----------


## airetikos

Η καρδια ειναι φυσιολογικο σε καταστασεις να κτυπά γρηγορα ας πουμε.

----------


## airetikos

Δεν ειναι γιατροι εδω μεσα τι να σου πουνε εδω οι γιατροι και δε κατεχουν καποιες φορες οχι εδω μεσα. Τζαμπα ασχολεισαι φιλε. Κατσε δες ενα ειδικο γιατρο να σου πει και μη ψαχνεσαι τζαμπα.

----------


## Antonis8

https://imgur.com/a/tKKnpsW

Δεν έχω καλό φωτισμό,καποιες είναι απο το χέρι εσωτερικά στον καρπο ,καποιες απο το ποδι απο πάνω. Οταν λέω κηλίδα εννοω σαν να έχει μαζευτεί μπλε αίμα κάτω απο τον αστράγαλο. Δεν διακρίνεται εύκολα σε αυτές που εβγαλα, θα δοκιμασω μετά που θα έχω καλύτερο φως

----------


## Antonis8

Θα παρω και τον παθολογο μου να ρωτησω. Φοβαμαι ότι νεκρωνεται σιγά σιγά ο οργανισμος μου λόγω κακής κυκλοφοριας.

----------


## Vox

> https://imgur.com/a/tKKnpsW
> 
> Δεν έχω καλό φωτισμό,καποιες είναι απο το χέρι εσωτερικά στον καρπο ,καποιες απο το ποδι απο πάνω. Οταν λέω κηλίδα εννοω σαν να έχει μαζευτεί μπλε αίμα κάτω απο τον αστράγαλο. Δεν διακρίνεται εύκολα σε αυτές που εβγαλα, θα δοκιμασω μετά που θα έχω καλύτερο φως


Δε βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο. Φαίνονται όλα μια χαρά. Αλλά αν έχεις έναν θεράποντα ιατρό (παθολόγο), ζήτα και τη γνώμη του, για την ηρεμία του πνεύματος περισσότερο.

----------


## Antonis8

Και μολις εβγαλα ακόμα ένα σημάδι στην παλαμη

----------


## Vox

> Φοβαμαι ότι νεκρωνεται σιγά σιγά ο οργανισμος μου λόγω κακής κυκλοφοριας.


Εγώ βλέπω ακμαίους μαλακούς ιστούς νεαρού ατόμου. Αλλά όπως είπαμε, μια συμβουλή από παθολόγο που θα σε δει από κοντά είναι απαραίτητη για να ηρεμήσεις.

----------


## Antonis8

Είδα ότι έχω και πισω απο το γόνατο. 
https://imgur.com/a/TfL59Z1

Παιρνω τον παθολογο μου αλλά δεν απανταει, θα τον παρω παλί σε λίγο. Πήρα στα επειγοντα και μου ειπαν αν θέλω να το κοιταξω με έναν αγγειολογο.

----------


## airetikos

Τι νομιζεις ρε φιλε πως ειναι τα επειγοντα, εγω ειχα αιμοραγια απο την αρτηρια κι ωσπου να το εντοπισουνε και να την εμβολισουνε πηγα να πεθανω. Γι αυτο σου λεω για προβληματα που δεν κινδυνευι η ζωη σου αμεσα δε ασχολουνται. Εδω εμενα με το ζορι με σωσανε και απο τυχη δεν εχασα και κανα νεφρο. Πανε σε γιατρο κανονικο σε τακτικα οχι σε επειγοντα και στο τελος πανε και σε ολιστικο να κατσει να στα εξηγησει τις λεπτομεριες.

----------


## Antonis8

Τι συμπτωματα ειχες? Προφανως δεν μπορω να πάω τέτοια ώρα σε γιατρό, μενω σε χωριο, μονο τον παθολογο μου μπορω να καλεσω να έρθει σπιτι αλλά φανταζομαι δεν θα με βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα. 

Τι συμπτωματα ειχες εσύ; Μπορει να έχω το ίδιο ;

----------


## airetikos

Αιντε αιντε τι το ιδιο να εχεις ρε αλλη γλωσσα μιλαμε, εγω δεν ειδα καν τις φωτογραφιες που ανεβασες και δε το πα γι αυτο, φιλε για τα αγγεια πρεπει να πας σε αγγειολογο που ασχολειται και ξερει ακριβως ο παθολογος τι να σου πει ρε φιλε. Σοβαρεψου λιγο φιλε να φερεις το παθολογο στη χειροτερη να σε παραπεψει σε γιατρο αγγειοχειρουργο αγγειολογο. Δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως σκεφτεσαι, αλλα τι να σου πω φιλε πηγαινε στο νοσοκομειο θα σου πουν πως δε θα πεθανεις και οταν μπορεις πηγαινε στο γιατρο και πες του γιατρε τι σημαινει που ειναι ετσι οι φλεβες μου και θα σου απαντησει. Ο παθολογος τι να σου πει ρε φιλε και στο καφενειο του χωριου να πας και να πεις θα σου πουνε το ιδιο που θα σου πει και ο παθολογος. Φιλε θες μαθημα πως δουλευει ο οργανισμος αυτα που λες ειναι για συζητηση οχι με γιατρο αλλα με καφετζου χαρτοριχτρα. Εγω μαγκα ειχα σοβαροτατο ατυχημα δεν ανοιγουν ετσι οι αρτηριες απο μονες τους απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη χωρις να εχεις προβλημα. Αστο φιλε τα χεις μπερδεψει πολυ ασχημα πηγαινε σε ενα γιατρο οταν μπορεσεις να σου εξηγησει πως δουλευει ο οργανισμος και να του πεις να σου απαντησει οσες απποριες εχεις γιατι εσυ φοβασαι και τη σκια σου αυτη τη στιγμη και το χερι σου βλεπεις και φοβασαι οτι θα πεθανεις αλλα αφου πας και σου απαντησουνε θα εχεις μαθει τι λενε και μετα αν δε βαλεις μυαλο και λες παλι τετοια τραβα σε μεντιουμ.

----------


## Antonis8

[Βρήκα τον αγγειολογο τελικά, μου ειπε αν θέλω να ερθω σήμερα στις οκτώ ή αύριο στη μια. Αν προλαβω θα παω σήμερα. Σκέφτομαι να πάνω αύριο γιατί σήμερα είμαι κουρασμένος αλλά σκέφτομαι μηπως χρήζει άμεσης ιατρικης γνώμης αυτό που έχω.

----------


## airetikos

Φιλε οπου και να πας πηγαινε σε ενα γιατρο μετα να σου εξηγησει ολα για τον οργανισμο και αν κατι δε σε πειθει πηγαινε και στους επιμερους γιατρους να στα εξηγησουν καλυτερα. Αλλα αφου πας σε ολους τους γιατρους μετα μη ψαχνεσαι παλι. Οταν πας εξηγησετου να στα πει αυστηρα πως εχουν γιατι πες του πως βαζεις με το μυαλο σου τα χειροτερα χωρις να ξερεις και πανικοβαλεσαι. Ειναι σπουδαιο πραγμα η γνωση για να μη σκεφτεσαι οτι να ναι. Αν σου πα καμμια κουβεντα παραπανω να σε ξυπνησω το κανα να σαι καλα μαγκα και ακουμε να μαθεις να μη κοροιδευεσαι.

----------


## Vox

> Είδα ότι έχω και πισω απο το γόνατο. 
> https://imgur.com/a/TfL59Z1


Τώρα είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι χαμένα λόγια, αλλά τέτοιου είδους σχηματισμούς τους έχω εδώ και 30 χρόνια ... Και είμαι ακόμα εδώ.  :Cool:

----------


## Sonia

Αντώνη τρώγεσαι με τα ρούχα σου και δεν βλέπω να σπας τον φαύλο κύκλο σύντομα... Πραγματικά, αυτή η ψυχολόγος που σε παρακολουθεί, τι λέει για όλα αυτά;;;

----------


## Antonis8

Η ψυχολόγος δεν μου ειπε προς το παρον να μην πηγαινω στους γιατρούς,απλα να εμπιστευομαι τη διάγνωση τους. Θα πάω στον αγγειολογο τώρα και θα σας πω τι μου ειπε.

----------


## Antonis8

Ο αγγειολογος μου ειπε για προδιαθεση σε φλεβικη ανεπαρκεια και να ξαναρθω σε δυο χρόνια. Προς το παρον δεν διέκρινε κάτι το παθολογικο και οι φλέβες φαίνονται λόγω κουρασης, ασκησης, ορθοστασιας κλπ. Μου ειπε να παρω και κάτι ειδικές κάλτσες. 

Το πρωι πριν παω παλι αγχωθηκα γιατί ήταν χαμηλοι οι παλμοι μου, αλλά μετά ενιωσα καλύτερα.

----------


## Antonis8

Λοιπόν, μην με κράξετε, αλλά χθες το βράδυ μέσα στον ύπνο μου ένιωσα πίεση στον κρόταφο, στα μηνίγγια μάλλον. Το έχω νιώσει κάποιες φορές και στο παρελθόν. Τι μπορεί να είναι; Σχετίζεται άραγε με τις φλέβες;

----------


## Sonia

Σχετίζεται με το άγχος σου και/ή μια γενικότερη αναστάτωση στον οργανισμό. Με τις ανησυχίες που έχεις μη σου κάνει εντύπωση αν ξυπνήσεις μια μέρα και σε πονάνε τα σαγόνια σου ή βρεις κανένα σπασμένο δόντι στο τέλος, ικανό σε έχω να σφίγγεις τα δόντια ενώ κοιμάσαι!

Σχεδόν όλα όσα έχεις περιγράψει σε αυτό το μήνυμα τα έχω περάσει ή μπορεί να τα περνάω κατά καιρούς. Έχω γράψει πιο αναλυτικά παλιότερα. Νομίζω λίγο-πολύ και όλοι όσοι έχουν θέματα άγχους. Μόνο αν το αφήσεις θα σε αφήσει...

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν τα σφιγγω στον υπνο, αλλά όταν είμαι αγχωμενος τα σφιγγω μέσα στη μέρα και όντως με είχε πιασει πονος στα δόντια απι αυτό.


Λοιπον, τώρα ενώ καθομουν χαλαρος,ακουμπαω κατά λαθος το ποδι μου κοντά στο γόνατο και ενιωσα πόνο οπως όταν εχεις μελανια. Κοιταξα και δεν είναι μελανια, είναι παλι έντονο μπλε και ποναω οταν το αγγιζω. Μου φαίνεται και ελαφρώς πρησμενο. 1. Σας έχει συμβεί; 2. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να είναι θρομβος και να μην τον είδε στο τριπλεξ ή να σχηματίστηκε όταν εφυγα;;;;;;; Ποναω δεν είναι ιδέα μου και δεν είναι μελανια ούτε χτυπησα.

----------


## Antonis8

Σήμερα νιώθω από το πρωί την καρδιά μου να χτυπά "κοφτά", το έχει νιώσει κανείς ;


Αύριο πάω για το χόλτερ πίεσης, θα ζητήσω να μου ξανακάνει και υπέρηχο.

----------


## airetikos

Βάλε και μόνιμο μόνιτορ παρακολούθησεις, το υπέρηχο δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κάνεις συνέχεια τι περιμένεις να σου πούνε δηλαδή. Κάνε πλήρει έλεγχο πάρε και διαφορετικές γνώμες και μετά δες την υγεία σου το να παρακολουθείς τη καρδιά δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## Antonis8

Παιδιά έκανα ένα μπάνιο, κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και το μάτι μου είναι κόκκινο (το δεξί), τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; Πολλά περίεργα πράγματα συμβαίνουν στο σώμα μου, πρώτα οι φλέβες, μετά η "μελανιά", τώρα κόκκινο μάτι. Και δεν είναι κόκκινο απλά, είναι σαν να έχει αίμα από κάτω. Νομίζω πως έχω κάτι και δεν το βρίσκουν. Ίσως εγώ δεν κάνω τις σωστές εξετάσεις

----------


## Elenas

> Παιδιά έκανα ένα μπάνιο, κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και το μάτι μου είναι κόκκινο (το δεξί), τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; Πολλά περίεργα πράγματα συμβαίνουν στο σώμα μου, πρώτα οι φλέβες, μετά η "μελανιά", τώρα κόκκινο μάτι. Και δεν είναι κόκκινο απλά, είναι σαν να έχει αίμα από κάτω. Νομίζω πως έχω κάτι και δεν το βρίσκουν. Ίσως εγώ δεν κάνω τις σωστές εξετάσεις


Εχεις κανει παρα πολλες για να μην εχει εντοπιστει κατι...

----------


## Sonia

> Παιδιά έκανα ένα μπάνιο, κοιτάχτηκα στον καθρέφτη και το μάτι μου είναι κόκκινο (το δεξί), τι μπορεί να σημαίνει; Πολλά περίεργα πράγματα συμβαίνουν στο σώμα μου, πρώτα οι φλέβες, μετά η "μελανιά", τώρα κόκκινο μάτι. Και δεν είναι κόκκινο απλά, είναι σαν να έχει αίμα από κάτω. Νομίζω πως έχω κάτι και δεν το βρίσκουν. Ίσως εγώ δεν κάνω τις σωστές εξετάσεις


Ότι σου μπήκε σαπούνι στο μάτι... : )))
Ειλικρινά τώρα, νομίζω πως είτε τρολλάρεις είτε έχεις φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που παραλογίζεσαι.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν ξέρω αν παραλογιζομαι , αλλά αν γκουγκλαρετε για ενδοκαρδιτιδα και το πως φαινονται τα ματια ήταν ακριβώς ίδιο με το δικό μου. Τώρα ξεκοκκινησε αλλά και παλι ανησυχησα. Και τις τελευταίες ημέρες ακούω συνέχεια τους παλμους μου απο το δεξί αυτί . Σε συνδυασμο με τις φλεβες λογικο ηταν να ανησυχησω. Νιώθω ότι μπορει να γίνει κάτι και να σταματησω να ανάπνεω. Μπορει να έχω κάτι με την πηξη του αίματος. Μια σχετική τιμή ήταν λίγες μονάδες ανεβασμενη στις εξετάσεις αλλά ο παθολογος μου δεν έδωσε σημασία.

----------


## Sonia

Αν γκουγκλάρω το οτιδήποτε απλό, π.χ. μούδιασμα στα άκρα, μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωμα από σκλύρυνση κατά πλάκας μέχρι τάδε καρκίνου, μέχρι προάγγελος καρδιακού μέχρι ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Εσύ παίρνεις το πιο ακραίο και απίθανο σενάριο και κάθεσαι και σκας.

----------


## Antonis8

Το ότι ακούω τους παλμους μου δεν είναι ανησυχητικο; και είχα νιώσει και μια πθέση στο κεφάλι. 


Εσύ πώς πας;

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις κάνει ένα σωρό εξετάσεις και οι γιατροί στο έχουν πει ότι δεν έχεις κάτι ανησυχητικό. Αν δεν προσπαθήσεις να το χωνέψεις δεν θα σπάσεις ποτέ τον φαύλο κύκλο. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό, πως π.χ. μία γυναίκα μπορεί να θέλει πολύ να κάνει παιδί και δεν τα καταφέρνει και ξαφνικά βλέπει παντού τριγύρω της έγκυες και παιδιά; Δεν υπήρχαν γκαστρωμένες και παιδιά ως τότε τριγύρω ή εξαφανιστήκαν ξαφνικά όλοι οι άτεκνοι και οι άλλοι άνθρωποι τριγύρω; Απλά της κόλλησε μια ιδέα στο κεφάλι και επικεντρώνει εκεί. Η καρδιά σου νομίζεις ότι δεν λειτουργούσε και πριν αρχίσεις να την παρατηρείς τόσο πολύ; Δεν είχε τύχει ποτέ παλιότερα να έχεις ταχυκαρδίες ή πίεση ή αλλαγές στους παλμούς; Δεν είχε τύχει ποτέ να κοκκινίσει το μάτι σου; Φυσικά και συμβαίναν όλα αυτά, απλά δεν τα πρόσεχες τόσο. Το άγχος και τα ψυχοσωματικά είναι ένα πολύ μυστήριο πράγμα. Ακριβώς επειδή το μυαλό ουσιαστικά είναι το κέντρο ελέγχου του οργανισμού, αν σκέφτεσαι ότι έχεις το τάδε σύμπτωμα ή ανησυχείς για το τάδε, ε, αυτό και θα πάθεις. 

Τα δικά μου τα έχω γράψει πάλι. Πριν 10-12 χρόνια έπαθα πρώτα φορά απανωτές κρίσεις πανικού, αλλά τότε εκτός ίσως από τις μεγάλες πόλεις και κάποιους πιο ψαγμένους γιατρούς, τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή της επαρχίας που ήμουν εγώ τότε, ο κάθε γιατρός ήξερε μόνο τα της ειδικότητάς του και δεν ήξερε να σε κατευθύνει. Μόνο μία φίλη μου γιατρός μου είπε πολύ γενικά ότι έχεις άγχος και είσαι πολύ κουρασμένη, ξεκουράσου και θα σου περάσουν όλα αυτά. Αλλά δεν κάθισε κι αυτή να μου εξηγήσει αναλυτικά. Τότε το ίντερνετ για τον πολύ κόσμο ήταν στα σπάργανα, ιδίως στην Ελλάδα και γενικά δεν υπήρχε εύκολη πληροφόρηση για αυτά τα θέματα.

Τα γράφω πολύ συνοπτικά τώρα, αλλά αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να ταλαιπωρηθώ κάποιους μήνες πάρα πολύ από γιατρό σε γιατρό, τόσο που κάποια στιγμή είπα, ότι είναι να ΄ρθει θε να ΄ρθει, αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει. Παράλληλα, πραγματικά ο οργανισμός μου είχε φτάσει στα όριά του όταν τα πρωτοέπαθα αυτά, δούλευα σε ένα υπεύθυνο πόστο σεζόν σε μία επιχείρηση που δούλευα ήδη αρκετά χρόνια και ενώ στην αρχή η δουλειά ήταν παράδεισος, τα τελευταία χρόνια είχε καταντήσει αηδία. Ουσιαστικά είχα αναλάβει ευθύνες άχρηστων προϋσταμένων, μου είχαν πασάρει εντελώς άσχετους και άχρηστους υφισταμένους, το κλίμα δεν ήταν καλό, το άγχος και η πίεση είχαν χτυπήσει κόκκινο και είχα φτάσει συχνά να δουλεύω από τις 7 το πρωί έως μετά τα μεσάνυχτα κι αν θες το πιστεύεις. Παρ΄όλα αυτά και με κρίσεις πανικού και με οτιδήποτε εγώ στην δουλειά ήμουν απίκο, όταν τελείωσε η σεζόν και συνέχισα να το ψάχνω με γιατρούς κτλ, παράλληλα με τα πρώτα συμπτώματα έκανα σαν κεραυνοβολημένη και άραζα στο κρεββάτι. Μακροχρόνια φυσικά αυτό δεν μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί, αλλά για ένα διάστημα κατάλαβα μετά ότι μου έκανε πολύ καλό, είχα ανάγκη από ξεκούραση. Όταν πλέον άκουγα ότι πιο παλαβό μπορείς να φανταστείς από γιατρούς και είπα ότι δεν θα το ψάξω έτσι πια κι ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει, έφτασα από τον δύσκολο δρόμο σε αυτό που σήμερα συμβουλεύουν οι γιατροί ή με ελάχιστο ψάξιμο το βρίσκεις στο ίντερνετ: Όσο το αγνοείς τόσο σου περνάει. 

Άρχισα να βγαίνω και να κάνω τη ζωή μου και παρ΄όλο που η καρδιά έπαιζε ταμπούρλο, μπορεί να ζαλιζόμουνα και να έτρεμα ολόκληρη, συνέχισα να κάνω αυτό που έκανα σαν να μην είχα συμπτώματα. Σταδιακά ελαττώθηκαν μέχρι που εξαφανίστηκαν. Την άλλη σεζόν πήγα πάλι εκεί και πάλι τα πράγματα ήταν πιεστικά, αλλά δεν έπαθα τόσο έντονα συμπτώματα πάλι κι όταν τα πάθαινα δεν τους έδινα σημασία. Παράλληλα κάθισα και σκέφτηκα πολλά πράγματα και την είδα κάπως πιο χαλαρά. Επίσης ουσιαστικά μέσα από πειραματισμούς ανακάλυψα την Αμερική, με περπάτημα, με βαθιές ανάσες κτλ κτλ. Δηλαδή αυτή η φάση με τα πολύ έντονα ψυχοσωματικά κράτησε κάποιους μήνες, πες βαριά ένα χρόνο. Από εκεί και πέρα η ζωή έχει τα πάνω και τα κάτω της και κατά καιρούς μπορεί όλοι μας να περνάμε πιο αγχωτικές ή δύσκολες φάσεις στη ζωή μας, αλλά το θέμα είναι να το πολεμάμε και να μην φτάνουμε σε ακραίο σημείο. Με τα χρόνια και με καλύτερη πληροφόρηση και φυσικά ξέροντας καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου, μπορώ και διαχειρίζομαι καλύτερα τις καταστάσεις. Ας πούμε δεν λέω με το παραμικρό "αμάν, πάλι θα με πιάσει κρίση πανικού", διότι τότε είναι σαν να το προκαλεί κανείς. Αν με πιάσει καμια ταχυκαρδία, δεν σκέφτομαι ότι μου έρχεται έμφραγμα, αλλά ότι δεν είναι κάτι και ότι σε λίγο θα περάσει. Ή όταν κάτι με προβληματίζει και το σκέφτομαι και το ξανασκέφτομαι και προς το παρόν δεν βγάζω άκρη, το αφήνω στην άκρη και κάνω κάτι άλλο και ηρεμώ. Παράλληλα όταν βλέπω ότι το παρακάνω π.χ. σε ξενύχτια, καφέδες, δουλειά, κούραση κτλ και αρχίζω κι έχω κάποια καμπανάκια από τον οργανισμό, δεν τα αγνοώ, αλλά όσο μπορώ προσπαθώ να αποφορτίζομαι, να ξεκουράζομαι και να το συμμαζεύω το θέμα.

Το ξαναγράφω: Όσο αφήνεις τη σκέψη σου να ξεσαλώνει, τόσο χειρότερα θα γίνεσαι. Ας πούμε εμένα τότε ένα διάστημα μου είχε κολλήσει ότι επειδή έβγαινα και έπινα μπόλικο αλκοόλ, μάλλον έχω πρόβλημα στο συκώτι. Για μάντεψε... Ξαφνικά αισθανόμουν σουβλιές κάτω από τα πλευρά χωρίς κανένα προφανή λόγο. Στο μεταξύ ακόμα και κύρρωση του ήπατος να έχει κάποιος, πόνο μπορεί να μη νοιώσει. Αμάν, κάτι έπαθε η καρδιά μου σκεφτόμουνα, δώστου οι ταχυκαρδίες και το αίσθημα παλμών και να ακούω την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει μέσα στα αυτιά μου. Βρε μπας κι έχω καταστρέψει τα νεφρά μου; Να σου τα πονάκια χαμηλά. Όλα οι ίδιες οι χαζές σκέψεις και το άγχος τα προκαλούσαν. Άντε να υπήρχε κι ένα 1% πραγματική αιτία, κάτι ασήμαντο που κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να του δώσω καμία σημασία και εγώ έκανα την τρίχα τριχιά. Λίγο πολύ όλοι όσοι έχουν θέματα άγχους τα ίδια περνάνε.
Πλέον μπορείτε βρε παιδιά να κόψετε πολύ δρόμο, το τονίζω. Όροι όπως αρρωστοφοβία, κρίσεις πανικού, άγχος είναι κάτι κοινό σήμερα. Είστε ήδη υποψιασμένοι. Μην χάνετε χρόνο και ταλαιπωριέστε για βλακείες όπως εγώ. Δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε τον εαυτό σας σε σειρά μόνοι σας, δουλέψτε το με ψυχολόγο! Μην σκάτε άδικα!

----------


## Elenas

> Το ότι ακούω τους παλμους μου δεν είναι ανησυχητικο; και είχα νιώσει και μια πθέση στο κεφάλι. 
> 
> 
> Εσύ πώς πας;


Αντωνη επιζητας συνεχως προβληματα. Ειναι λογικο να ακους τους παλμους σου εχεις αγχωδη διαταραχη. Τους ακουω ολη μερα, τους νιωθω παντου στο σωμα, εχω μονιμως μια πιεση στο κεφαλι συν το οτι μερικες φορες νιωθω και τους παλμους εκει και γινεται ακομα χειροτερο. Προβληματα που αφορουν την πηξη ειναι αρκετα εμφανη, σε τοσους γιατρους που εχεις παει και τοσες εξετασεις που εχεις κανει θα το καταλαβαιναν. Πολλα μικροβιολογικα εργαστηρια καθως και το νοσοκομειο εχουν διαφορετικα ορια, για να θεωρηθει κατι επικινδυνο πρεπει οι τιμες να ειναι πολυ ειτε πολυ υψηλες ειτε πολυ χαμηλες αναλογως. Για να μην εδωσε σημασια ο παθολογος σου σημαινει οτι δεν ειδε κατι ανησυχητικό οποτε παψε να ανησυχεις. Ολοι εδω μεσα εχουμε τετοιες ανησυχιες και φοβιες αλλα το εχεις φτασει σε ακραιο σημειο αληθεια.
Τα ματια ερεθιζονται ευκολα και κοκκινιζουν, το σωμα μας αποκτα συνεχεια μελανιες που μπορει να μην εχουμε καν αντιληφθει, οι φλεβες σε πολλους ανθρωπους και ειδικα στους λεπτους ειναι εμφανεις και σκουρες. Κουλαρε , μεινε οσο μπορεις μακρια απο το γκουγκλ και ξεκινα γυμναστικη...δεν ξερω γενικα την φαση σου αλλα η αστανγκα γιογκα ειναι θαυματουργη και μιλαω εκ πειρας.

----------


## Antonis8

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω. Από τη μία καταλαβαίνω όσα λέτε, από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου ότι έχω κάτι σοβαρό και πανικοβάλομαι με το παραμικρό. Έβαλα το χόλτερ πίεσης. Οι φλέβες μου είναι ακόμα πιο έντονες από τις προηγούμενες μέρες και νομίζω πως το πιεσόμετρο ερέθισε και το χέρι μου και φοβάμαι μην δημιουργεί κανένας θρόμβος. 


Γυμναστική φοβάμαι να κάνω μην πέσουν κι άλλο οι παλμοί μου. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως τα φάρμακα είναι μονόδρομος. Ειδικά όταν είμαι κουρασμένος όπως σήμερα νιώθω χάλια.

Θέλω να ξανακάνω έναν υπέρηχο καρδιάς για να μου φύγει η ιδέα ότι έχει επηρεαστεί η καρδιά μου. Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί να την επηρεάσει αρνητικά το γεγονός οτι έχω κάνει τόσους υπέρηχους, καρδιογραφήματα κλπ.;

----------


## Elenas

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω. Από τη μία καταλαβαίνω όσα λέτε, από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου ότι έχω κάτι σοβαρό και πανικοβάλομαι με το παραμικρό. Έβαλα το χόλτερ πίεσης. Οι φλέβες μου είναι ακόμα πιο έντονες από τις προηγούμενες μέρες και νομίζω πως το πιεσόμετρο ερέθισε και το χέρι μου και φοβάμαι μην δημιουργεί κανένας θρόμβος. 
> 
> 
> Γυμναστική φοβάμαι να κάνω μην πέσουν κι άλλο οι παλμοί μου. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως τα φάρμακα είναι μονόδρομος. Ειδικά όταν είμαι κουρασμένος όπως σήμερα νιώθω χάλια.
> 
> Θέλω να ξανακάνω έναν υπέρηχο καρδιάς για να μου φύγει η ιδέα ότι έχει επηρεαστεί η καρδιά μου. Ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί να την επηρεάσει αρνητικά το γεγονός οτι έχω κάνει τόσους υπέρηχους, καρδιογραφήματα κλπ.;


Πω; Ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να την επηρεάσει? Πηγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο και συζήτησε το. Δεν θέλω να σε προτρέψω να πάρεις φάρμακα αλλά κάποιες φορές είναι αναγκαία.

----------


## Antonis8

> Πω; Ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να την επηρεάσει? Πηγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο και συζήτησε το. Δεν θέλω να σε προτρέψω να πάρεις φάρμακα αλλά κάποιες φορές είναι αναγκαία.


Ξέρω γω, μπορεί με ακτινοβολία. Απλά επειδή έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις το τελευταίο διάστημα. 

Μου έχει κολλήσει ότι έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια λόγω βακτηρίου ή ιού για αυτό και και φαίνονται οι φλέβες μου. Αν κάνω έναν υπέρηχο θα ηρεμήσω. Και αν δω ότι και μετά από αυτό συνεχίζει η ίδια κατάσταση, θα πάω να μου γράψει κάποιο αγχολυτικό. Απλά όπως είπα φοβάμαι την αγωγή, όχι για άλλο λόγο, αλλά επειδή φοβάμαι ότι θα επηρεάσει την καρδιά μου ή ότι θα μου φέρει ταχυκαρδία ή ακόμα χειρότερα και άλλη βραδυκαρδία.

----------


## Elenas

> Ξέρω γω, μπορεί με ακτινοβολία. Απλά επειδή έχω κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις το τελευταίο διάστημα. 
> 
> Μου έχει κολλήσει ότι έχω καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια λόγω βακτηρίου ή ιού για αυτό και και φαίνονται οι φλέβες μου. Αν κάνω έναν υπέρηχο θα ηρεμήσω. Και αν δω ότι και μετά από αυτό συνεχίζει η ίδια κατάσταση, θα πάω να μου γράψει κάποιο αγχολυτικό. Απλά όπως είπα φοβάμαι την αγωγή, όχι για άλλο λόγο, αλλά επειδή φοβάμαι ότι θα επηρεάσει την καρδιά μου ή ότι θα μου φέρει ταχυκαρδία ή ακόμα χειρότερα και άλλη βραδυκαρδία.


Θα φαινοταν αν συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο. Πηγες σε αγγειολογο σου εξηγησε τι συμβαινει. Δεν κσταλαβαινω γιατι επιμενεις να βγαζεις τα δικα σου συμπερασματα. Δεν επηρεαζουν την καρδια σου ντοντ γουορι.

----------


## Antonis8

Ο αγγειολογος θα εβλεπε αν έχω καρδιακή ανεπαρκεια? 

Η καρδιά νου χτυπαει περίεργα και νιώθω σαν ένα βάρος

----------


## airetikos

Φίλε, ο υπέρηχος δεν έχει ακτινοβολία είναι υπέρηχος, απο κει είσαι ήρεμος μπορείς να κάνεις όσους θες. Από χόλτερ πίεσης δε νομίζω να γίνεται να πάθεις θρόμβο αν δεν έχεις εξαιρετικά σημαντικό πρόβλημα. Τώρα ο άλλος πρόσφατα έπαθε από πιπιλιά που του κάνε η κοπέλα του. Εξαιρετικά σπάνειο αλλά το παθε. Για να ηρεμείς μπορείς να αρχίσεις εκτός απο αγχολυτικά και τα οπιούχα αλλά φίλε εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί δε ξέρεις πως δουλεύει ο οργανισμός και ότι χημεία και να πάρεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα αντιμετωπίζεις οπότε προσπάθησε να βρεις έναν γιατρό να σου μάθει πως δουλεύει ο οργανισμός. Η κάλτσα με λάστιχο μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα ατη κυκλοφορία αλλά εσύ ετσι οπως μας το λες με φλεβες να φενονται δε μπορεί να ανριμετωπίζεις προβλημα απο τετοια πράγματα. Κατσε ψαξου τα χαπια δε μορφωνουν σε καμμια περιπτωση και συ η εχεις αγνοια και δυσπυστια στους γιατρους και στην επιστημη. Τουλάχιστον μάθε τα της επιστημης να έχεις μόνο δυσπιστια στους γιατρους μετά. Να παιρνεις χημεία για την αγνοια δε ειναι αποδεκτο και σε ψυχιατρο να πας αν ασχοληθει σοβαρα μαζι σου θα σου πει πως πρωτα πρεπει να καταλαβεις τη λειτουργια του οργανισμου. Μη μπλεξεις με πρεζα και χημεια αλλη φιλε ξυπνα.

----------


## airetikos

Καλα κανεις και φοβασε την αγωγη γιατι αυτη επηρεαζει τον ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ.

----------


## Elenas

> Καλα κανεις και φοβασε την αγωγη γιατι αυτη επηρεαζει τον ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ.


To στηριζεις καπου αυτο?

----------


## Elenas

> Ο αγγειολογος θα εβλεπε αν έχω καρδιακή ανεπαρκεια? 
> 
> Η καρδιά νου χτυπαει περίεργα και νιώθω σαν ένα βάρος


Ο αγγειολογος σου εξηγησε γιατι ειναι τοσο εμφανεις οι φλεβες αρα βγαλε απο το μυαλο σου οτι εχεις θεμα. Επισης οσο παρατηρεις τους παλμους θα σου φαινονται περιεργοι συμβαινει και σε εμενα και το βαρος δεν σημαινει κατι. Ασχολεισαι με κατι βγαινεις καθολου η ολη μερα καθεσαι μεσα και παρατηρεις παλμους φλεβες κτλ? Ειναι σημαντικο να απασχολεισαι με κατι Αντωνη.

----------


## airetikos

Δε κατάλαβα Έλενα του είπα πως καλά κάνει και φοβάται την αγωγή γιατί επηρεάζει τον εγκέφαλο και γω ότι επηρεάζει τον εγκέφαλο το φοβάμαι και μου φένεται λογικο τα νευροδιαβιβαστικα συστήματα είναι κρίσιμα για τη λειτουργία του και με τη χημεία αλλάζει η λειτουργία τους.

----------


## Antonis8

Απασχολουμαι με πολλα πράγματα μεσα τη μερα,δεν είναι απο αυτό. 

Τώρα είχα πιεση 8 η μεγαλη , επτα η μικρή. Σας φαίνεται νορμαλ ολο αυτό?

----------


## Elenas

> Δε κατάλαβα Έλενα του είπα πως καλά κάνει και φοβάται την αγωγή γιατί επηρεάζει τον εγκέφαλο και γω ότι επηρεάζει τον εγκέφαλο το φοβάμαι και μου φένεται λογικο τα νευροδιαβιβαστικα συστήματα είναι κρίσιμα για τη λειτουργία του και με τη χημεία αλλάζει η λειτουργία τους.


Η χημεια του εγκεφαλου ειναι ηδη διαταραγμενη.

----------


## airetikos

Τι νόμιζεις πως είναι η χημεία κουβας και ειναι γεματος ή είναι αδειος. Ο φιλος δε δειχνει να εχει εγκεφαλικη βλαβη εγω καλά το βλέπω μιλάει και σκεφτεται, απλα τρομοκρατημενος είναι και έχει αγνοια της επιστημης που θα το κάνει να ξετρομοκρατηθει.

----------


## Elenas

> Τι νόμιζεις πως είναι η χημεία κουβας και ειναι γεματος ή είναι αδειος. Ο φιλος δε δειχνει να εχει εγκεφαλικη βλαβη εγω καλά το βλέπω μιλάει και σκεφτεται, απλα τρομοκρατημενος είναι και έχει αγνοια της επιστημης που θα το κάνει να ξετρομοκρατηθει.


Αγορι μου τι λες? Ποια εγκεφαλικη βλαβη? 
Στην αγχωδη διαταραχη αναφερομαι

----------


## airetikos

Εσυ είπες πως η χημεια του εγκεφαλου είναι διαταραγμενη, αυτό δεν ισχυει ή αν ισχύει δε μπορείς να το ξέρεις. Αυτός βγάζει μάτι ότι δε ξέρει πως δουλεύει ο οργανισμός γι αυτό και έχει αυτό το δευτερο που λες αγχωδει διαταραχή αν το έχει και αυτό και αν το έχει δε σημαινει πως εχει προβλημα με τον εγκεφαλο δηλαδη τη χημεια που ειπες. Απλα η χημεια δεν είναι δοκιμος όρος μιας και ο εγκεφακος δεν είναι κουβας να εχει η να μην έχει χημεία. Ο όρος χημική ανισορροπια δεν είναι ειναι δόκιμος.

----------


## Sonia

> Απασχολουμαι με πολλα πράγματα μεσα τη μερα,δεν είναι απο αυτό. 
> 
> Τώρα είχα πιεση 8 η μεγαλη , επτα η μικρή. Σας φαίνεται νορμαλ ολο αυτό?


Και τη θερμοκρασία σου να πάρεις δε θα είναι νορμάλ και πολλές άλλες μετρήσεις δεν θα είναι νορμάλ Αυτό που δε θες να καταλάβεις είναι ότι το κυριότερο που δεν είναι νορμάλ είναι να κάθεσαι και να κάνεις συνεχώς μετρήσεις.

----------


## Antonis8

> Και τη θερμοκρασία σου να πάρεις δε θα είναι νορμάλ και πολλές άλλες μετρήσεις δεν θα είναι νορμάλ Αυτό που δε θες να καταλάβεις είναι ότι το κυριότερο που δεν είναι νορμάλ είναι να κάθεσαι και να κάνεις συνεχώς μετρήσεις.


Η θερμοκρασία μου όντως δεν είναι νορμαλ, έχω υποθερμια τις περισσοτερες ώρες της ημερας. 


Το ξέρω ότι δεν με βοηθούν οι μετρήσεις αλλά τι να κάνω. Χθες τελικά καλεσα τον παθολογο μου να έρθει να με δει στο σπιτι. Μάλλον μπερδευω τις κινήσεις του στομαχιού και του οισοφάγου με καρδιά. Εχω και ΓΟΠ οποτε επηρεαζει. Νιώθω δηλαδή κάτι σαν γαργαλητο και κίνηση στο στερνο το οποιο νομίζω ότι είναι έκτακτη ενώ ισως είναι απο την γαστροοισοφαγικη. Σήμερα έχω και πολλες σουβλιες απο μπροστα στο στήθος στο υψος της καρδιάς και στην πλατη πάνω αριστερά. Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω και να το εκλογικευσω ,ότι είναι πχ μυοσκελετικο.

Τελικά ο καρδιολογος δεν προλαβε να με δει σήμερα και ειπε να περασω αύριο για να δούμε το χολτερ. Ηθελα να ξανακανω και τριπλεξ  :Frown:  Και να μου πει κι εκείνος τη γνώμη του για τις φλέβες μου. Συν, ότι ποναω στις αρθρωσεις σήμερα.

----------


## Antonis8

Ο τελευταίος υπερηχος που έκανα ήταν πριν είκοσι μέρες και έκανα και τεστ κοπωσεως πριν δυο βδομάδες. Λέτε να έχει αλλάξει κάτι; Μου φαίνεται ότι η καρδιά μου χτυπα περιεργα,σαν να έχει δυο κανονικούς κτυπους και μετά εναν τρίτο πιό αδύναμο.

----------


## Antonis8

Η μελανιά μεγαλώνει. Νομίζω ότι έχω κάποια πάθηση του αίματος. Θα ξανακάνω μια προληπτική εξέταση αίματος.

----------


## airetikos

Α ρε φιλε δε μου χεις δωσει λιγο προσοχη και τυρανιεσαι αδικα. Δε θα καταφερεις τιποτα με την εξετασει αιματος και κοιτα μια φορα να κανεις πληρεις και τοξικολογικες γιατι δε ξερεις και τι εχει το νερο που πινουμε αλλα να πας για γενικη τζαμπα θα πας παλι. Βρες καποιον να σου μαθει πεντε πραγματα για υον οργανισμο.

----------


## Antonis8

> Α ρε φιλε δε μου χεις δωσει λιγο προσοχη και τυρανιεσαι αδικα. Δε θα καταφερεις τιποτα με την εξετασει αιματος και κοιτα μια φορα να κανεις πληρεις και τοξικολογικες γιατι δε ξερεις και τι εχει το νερο που πινουμε αλλα να πας για γενικη τζαμπα θα πας παλι. Βρες καποιον να σου μαθει πεντε πραγματα για υον οργανισμο.


Ξερω πως λειτουργεί ο οργανισμός και σίγουρα μια μελανια που μεγαλώνει δεν υποδυλωνει υγεία. Τι τοξικολογικες; Τι εννοεις; 

Με τη γενικη θέλω να δω την πηξη του αίματος και τα λευκά κυρίως.

----------


## airetikos

Αστο φιλε εγω πιστευω θες δουλεια να μαθεις γι αυτο τρελενεσαι. Εξετασεις αιματος πληρεις οχι μονο γενικη. Δεν ειναι θεμα ποιον ειναι πιο μαγκας αλλα κανεις σφαλματα στις συνεπαγωγες που κανεις. Εχεις μια υποθεση και μετα το συμπερασμα που βγαζεις δεν εξηγηται. Αν θες σκεψου αυτο που σου λεω αν δε θες τι να σου πω εγω δε ξερω τι αλλο να σου πω. Αλλο να ξερεις και να φοβασαι και αλλο νη μη ξερεις και να φοβασαι, για εμενα εισαι στη δευτερη περιπτωση. Το να εχεις ας πουμε 8 μεγαλη 5 μικρη πιεση τι σημαινει; Εσυ εχεις απαντηση χωρις να ξερεις ομως. Οσο για το υπερηχο τι νομιζεις κανει θαυματα και καθε μερα να κανεις τι νομιζεις η γιατροι αμα το δουν φυσιολογικο το ψαχνουν και τις λεπτομερειες μετα. Κανε ενα τσεκαπ φουλ ομως 20 πραγματα λες και εισαι του θανατα παρε γνωμε μαθε πως λειτουργει ο οργανισμος και τι σημαινουν οι εξετασεις τι κατεγραψαν και μετα βγαζε συμπερασματα. Εσυ φιλε βλεπεις τις φλεβες και λες εχω προβλημα, γιατι εχεις προβλημα; Η απαντηση που μπορεις να δωσεις ειναι γιατι ετσι. Οσο για την ακτινοβολια και τι κανει πρεπει να ξερεις για να λες μην εχω παθει απο εξετασεις και ακτινοβολια. Αλλα ουτρ μας εχεις πει απο που πηρες ακτινοβολια ουτε εχεις κανει καμμια εξεταση να εππηρεαζςι τον οργανισμο. Δε θελω να σς ζαλιζω αλλα για μενα το προβλημα σου ειναι οι λαθος συνεπαγωγες. Ολοι οι οργανισμοι δε σφιζουν απο υγεια αλλα δε σημαινει κιολας πως το προσδοκιμο τους ειναι μικρη ηλικια.

----------


## Antonis8

Ναι λες πολλα αλλά δεν απαντας και σε αυτά που σε ρωταω . Σε ξαναρωταω λοιπον, τι εννοεις πληρεις εξετάσεις; Γιατί δεν απαντας; Τι εννοεις πληρες τσεκ απ; Δεν απαντας. Ναι, έχω καποιες φορες χαμηλή πιεση, το λογικό είναι να τσεκαρω αν προέρχεται απο κάτι παθολογικο. 

Απο κει και περα έχω νοσοφοβια, OCD και άγχος, για αυτό γράφω σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ναι, χθες ο παθολογος μου μου είπε λόγους για τους οποιους μπορει να φαίνονται οι φλέβες μου και να μην είναι παθολογικο, χαιρω πολύ. Σήμερα μεγάλωσε η μελανια, ξαναγχωθηκα, δεν με καθυσυχάζουν λόγια γιατρών, θέλω να το εξακριβώσω με εξετάσεις.

----------


## Xfactor

> Έχει κανείς άλλος βραδυκαρδία; Χαμηλούς παλμούς δηλαδή. Μέχρι πρόσφατα το πρόβλημα μου ήταν οι περιστασιακές ταχυκαρδίες. Έκανα καρδιολογικό έλεγχο πριν τέσσερις μήνες, δεν βρέθηκε κάτι, πριν μία εβδομάδα όμως, παρατήρησα ότι άρχισα να έχω βραδυκαρδία, κάτι που διαπίστωσα και μέσω καρδιογραφήματος και από παθολόγο στον οποίο πήγα. Μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό και πως πιθανόν συμβαίνει λόγω καλής σωματικής κατάστασης. Γιατί όμως άρχισε τώρα; Πριν τέσσερις μήνες που έβαλα το χόλτερ οι μέσοι παλμοί μου ήταν στα 78, τώρα σε κάθε μέτρηση που κάνω, σε κατάσταση ηρεμίας, είναι γύρω στα 58-63. 
> 
> Βιώνει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο; Θα πάω μες στη βδομάδα για εξετάσεις και πιθανόν να ξαναβάλω χολτερ να δω τι έχει αλλάξει, αλλά αγχώνομαι πάρα πολύ, δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω, φοβάμαι να κινηθώ, να κοιμηθώ, να φάω, μήπως πάθω κάτι. 
> 
> Φοβάμαι επίσης πως μπορεί να έχω κολλήσει κάποιο μικρόβιο πρόσφατα, γιατί είχα βγάλει και ένα εξάνθημα που έφυγε πια, αλλά με είχε προβληματίσει. Σκέφτομαι πως μπορεί να έχω ενδοκαρδίτιδα. Και Η ποιότητα ζωής μου έχει αλλάξει. Φοβάμαι να μένω μόνος μου, ειδικά τα βράδια, δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ τίποτα.


φιλε εχεις ασχοληθει με αθλητισμο?

----------


## airetikos

Δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα αμα ρωτησεις ενα σωστο γιατρο μπορει να σε βαλει κατω και να σου κανει ποσες εξετασεις, μαγνητικοι ας πουμε παντου να αναλυσεις τελεσπαντων την κατασταση που εισαι αλλα μη νπμιζεις οτι καθεται ο καθε γιατρος να μελετησει μαγνιτικες αν δεν εχει καποιος προβλημα μονο και μονο για να δει πως ειναι φτιαγμενος ο αλλος. Οι εξετασεις ειναι πολλες αλλοι αμα εχουν προβλημα τους βαζουν χειρουργιο και τους ανοιγουν για να καταλαβουν. Πως εβαλες τα χολτερ αντιστοιχα εχει ποσα πραγματα. Τοξοκολογικες ειναι οι εξετασεις στο αιμα που κανουν. Οταν συμβαινει κατι καινουργιο δε μπορεις να τα ξερεις ολα θα πρεπει να πηγαινεις να ρωτας να σου εξηγουν. Οι εξετασεις δεν εξηγουνται μονοσημαντα η εχεις η δεν εχεις παθολογικο. Γενικα μαζεψε οτι περιεργο σου φενεται πως εχεις και ρωτα γιατι το χω ετσι. Ας πουμε ρωτα αμα βγω απο το μπανιο και εχω κοκκινα ματια τι σημαινει. Ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι δεν ειναι παραλογος καποια φενομενικα ασημαντα πραγματα μπορει να υποδηλωνουν πολλα για την υγεια.

----------


## Antonis8

Τελικά μετά απο τα αποτελεσματα του χολτερ πιεσης είμαι και επισημα υποτασικος. Ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε ότι πιθανον είναι ιδιοσυγκρασιακο αλλά αν θέλω να το ψαξω με τον παθολογο μου περαιτέρω.


Αυτό που με ανησυχεί εμένα είναι ότι απο χθες ενιωσα δυο πολυ δυνατες έκτακτες και της ενιωσα στο κεντρο ακριβώς του στερνου ενώ αλλες φορες είναι πιό ηπιες και τις νιώθω σαν ελαφρύ φτερουγισμα στο πλαι. Εσεις πού τις νιωθετε; Μηπως σημαίνει κάτι το ότι άλλαξε το σημείο κ η ενταση που τις νιώθω;;;

----------


## Biliskov

> Τελικά μετά απο τα αποτελεσματα του χολτερ πιεσης είμαι και επισημα υποτασικος. Ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε ότι πιθανον είναι ιδιοσυγκρασιακο αλλά αν θέλω να το ψαξω με τον παθολογο μου περαιτέρω.
> 
> 
> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί εμένα είναι ότι απο χθες ενιωσα δυο πολυ δυνατες έκτακτες και της ενιωσα στο κεντρο ακριβώς του στερνου ενώ αλλες φορες είναι πιό ηπιες και τις νιώθω σαν ελαφρύ φτερουγισμα στο πλαι. Εσεις πού τις νιωθετε; Μηπως σημαίνει κάτι το ότι άλλαξε το σημείο κ η ενταση που τις νιώθω;;;


Αδερφέ αυτό που λες το εχω νιώσει 3-4 φορές αλλα πολυ δυνατά και οι δυο πιο δυνατές ήταν την ωρα που οδηγούσα.. πραγματικά μου χάλασαν τις μερες μου αυτές οι έκτακτες.. ήταν ακριβώς στο κέντρο στο στέρνο και έπειτα ένιωθα σε όλο μου το σώμα σαν ρεύμα κατι αλλα μπορεί να ειναι επειδή τρόμαξα.. πραγματικά με φοβίζουν και εμένα.. εχει μολις 15 μερες που πηγα καρδιολόγο και έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις (χολτερ,καρδιογράφημα,τεστ κοπώσεως κ.α) και δεν μου βρήκε τιποτα.. εγω εξακολουθώ να μην ειμαι καλα πολλές φορές με ταχυπαλμίες βάρος στο στήθος σφιξιματα και ζαλάδες και γενικά δεν με άφησε και ήσυχο ολη αυτή η κατάσταση.. χολτερ δεν μου έβαλε γιατι μου ειπε οτι δεν το παθαίνω συχνά άρα ειναι φυσιολογικό αλλα αν τις νιώθω καθημερινά τοτε να παω να βάλω. Ακομα και τωρα που σου μιλαω φιλε εχω βάρος στο στήθος κούραση κακή διάθεση γενικά ενα συσσωρευμένο κακό συναίσθημα και άγχος! Αλλα αυτο με τις δυνατές έκτακτες με τρόμαξε παρά πολυ εμένα.. ταλαιπωρούμε εδω και αρκετό καιρο με τέτοιες καταστάσεις αλλα προσπαθώ να το παλέψω μονος.. βγαίνω εξω να ξεσκασω όσο κ αν αυτο με εμποδίζει να μη περνάω καλα.. προσπαθώ αλλα και παλι δύσκολη η κατάσταση φιλε μου! Εύχομαι να βρεθεί λύση στο θέμα σου και ολα να πάνε καλα!

----------


## airetikos

Φίλε πρέπει να με παραδεχτείς μπορεί να σε φωνάζω συνέχεια αλλά για τη πίεση σου πα έχεις δίκιο και βγήκε. Για τις έκτατες αν συνεχίζω μα σε διαβάζω και γω θα εμφανίσω. Κοίτα να τα ψάξεις και ενημερωθείς για να ηρεμήσεις. Η διαίσθηση μου λέει πως είναι ιδιοσυγκρασία αυτά που αντιμερωπίζεις.

----------


## Sonia

Έλεγξε καλού-κακού κι έναν θυρεοειδή αν δεν το έχεις κάνει κι από εκεί και πέρα άσε τους γιατρούς στην άκρη. Δεν έχεις κάτι. Τα έχω νιώσει πολλές φορές κι εγώ αυτά με την καρδιά εδώ και χρόνια κι ακόμα εδώ είμαι. Δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου με τόσο άγχος ότι κάτι έχεις.
Έλεγχο καρδιολογικό κάνω κάθε 5 χρόνια προληπτικά γιατί όσο να ΄ναι καπνίζω πολύ και έχω και πολλά κιλά πάνω από το κανονικό, ο τελευταίος έλεγχος πέρισυ. Κάθε φορά τα ίδια μου λένε όταν τους περιγράφω ταχυκαρδίες κτλ, κόψε τους πολλούς καφέδες, μη καπνίζεις, να περπατάς...
Υποτασικός είναι πολύ κόσμος, δεν είναι ανησυχητικό. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η μάνα μου, πρέπει να της έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα τσατάλια για να έρθει η μεγάλη πίεση στο 9μιση στο τσακίρ κέφι... Ε, 60 χρόνια δεν έπαθε και τίποτα. Χαλάρωσε!

----------


## Antonis8

> Αδερφέ αυτό που λες το εχω νιώσει 3-4 φορές αλλα πολυ δυνατά και οι δυο πιο δυνατές ήταν την ωρα που οδηγούσα.. πραγματικά μου χάλασαν τις μερες μου αυτές οι έκτακτες.. ήταν ακριβώς στο κέντρο στο στέρνο και έπειτα ένιωθα σε όλο μου το σώμα σαν ρεύμα κατι αλλα μπορεί να ειναι επειδή τρόμαξα.. πραγματικά με φοβίζουν και εμένα.. εχει μολις 15 μερες που πηγα καρδιολόγο και έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις (χολτερ,καρδιογράφημα,τεστ κοπώσεως κ.α) και δεν μου βρήκε τιποτα.. εγω εξακολουθώ να μην ειμαι καλα πολλές φορές με ταχυπαλμίες βάρος στο στήθος σφιξιματα και ζαλάδες και γενικά δεν με άφησε και ήσυχο ολη αυτή η κατάσταση.. χολτερ δεν μου έβαλε γιατι μου ειπε οτι δεν το παθαίνω συχνά άρα ειναι φυσιολογικό αλλα αν τις νιώθω καθημερινά τοτε να παω να βάλω. Ακομα και τωρα που σου μιλαω φιλε εχω βάρος στο στήθος κούραση κακή διάθεση γενικά ενα συσσωρευμένο κακό συναίσθημα και άγχος! Αλλα αυτο με τις δυνατές έκτακτες με τρόμαξε παρά πολυ εμένα.. ταλαιπωρούμε εδω και αρκετό καιρο με τέτοιες καταστάσεις αλλα προσπαθώ να το παλέψω μονος.. βγαίνω εξω να ξεσκασω όσο κ αν αυτο με εμποδίζει να μη περνάω καλα.. προσπαθώ αλλα και παλι δύσκολη η κατάσταση φιλε μου! Εύχομαι να βρεθεί λύση στο θέμα σου και ολα να πάνε καλα!




Ναι, κι εγώ τα ίδια ακριβώς. Και νιώθω κι αυτό που λες με τον ηλεκτρισμό και παλμούς παντού. Και τρομερή κούραση. 


Πήγα πάλι σε καρδιολόγο σήμερα, όλα καθαρά βγήκαν. Μου έγραψε μόνο μαγνήσιο. Μου είπε ότι θα μπορούσε να μου γράψει και κάτι για τις έκτακτες, υπάρχουν δηλαδή μερικά ελαφριά καρδιολογικά φάρμακα που τα δίνουν πολύ εύκολα όπως μου είπε, αλλά συνήθως ρίχνουν και την πίεση και με την υπόταση που έχω δεν μπορεί να μου τα γράψει. 

Πήγα και στον παθολόγο για τις μελανιές (έχω τουλάχιστον τέσσερις στα πόδια πλέον, εκτός από τη μία τη μεγάλη) και μου ειπε μόνο εφόσον βγουν κι άλλες ή μεγαλώσει κάποια από αυτές, να έρθω να μου γράψει εξετάσεις για πήξη του αίματος κ.ά.

----------


## Antonis8

> Έλεγξε καλού-κακού κι έναν θυρεοειδή αν δεν το έχεις κάνει κι από εκεί και πέρα άσε τους γιατρούς στην άκρη. Δεν έχεις κάτι. Τα έχω νιώσει πολλές φορές κι εγώ αυτά με την καρδιά εδώ και χρόνια κι ακόμα εδώ είμαι. Δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου με τόσο άγχος ότι κάτι έχεις.
> Έλεγχο καρδιολογικό κάνω κάθε 5 χρόνια προληπτικά γιατί όσο να ΄ναι καπνίζω πολύ και έχω και πολλά κιλά πάνω από το κανονικό, ο τελευταίος έλεγχος πέρισυ. Κάθε φορά τα ίδια μου λένε όταν τους περιγράφω ταχυκαρδίες κτλ, κόψε τους πολλούς καφέδες, μη καπνίζεις, να περπατάς...
> Υποτασικός είναι πολύ κόσμος, δεν είναι ανησυχητικό. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η μάνα μου, πρέπει να της έχουν γίνει τα νεύρα τσατάλια για να έρθει η μεγάλη πίεση στο 9μιση στο τσακίρ κέφι... Ε, 60 χρόνια δεν έπαθε και τίποτα. Χαλάρωσε!




Τον έχω ελέγξει, στις τελευταίες βγήκε κάπως στο όριο, οπότε μου είπε ο παθολόγος να το ξαναδούμε σε κανέναν μήνα, μήπως και ανέβει η τιμή. Αλλά γενικά όσες φορές έχω κάνει ήταν πάντα μέσα στο όριο. 


Είχα και το smart watch σήμερα στον καρπό μου και έγραψε ότι έκανα οκτώ χιλιόμετρα περίπου. Είναι φυσιολογικό να είμαι τοσο κουρασμένος τώρα; Μήπως υποδηλώνει κάτι; Το βράδυ κοιμάμαι γύρω στις 11.30 και ξυπνάω περίπου 7.45.


Κόψτο το τσιγάρο ρε, κι εγώ κάπνιζα μέχρι τα 24 και μετά το έκοψα. Καφέδες και τέτοια δεν πίνω. 


Η μητέρα σου είναι απλώς υποτασική ή η υπόταση προκύπτει από άλλο πρόβλημα υγείας; Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.

----------


## Antonis8

> Φίλε πρέπει να με παραδεχτείς μπορεί να σε φωνάζω συνέχεια αλλά για τη πίεση σου πα έχεις δίκιο και βγήκε. Για τις έκτατες αν συνεχίζω μα σε διαβάζω και γω θα εμφανίσω. Κοίτα να τα ψάξεις και ενημερωθείς για να ηρεμήσεις. Η διαίσθηση μου λέει πως είναι ιδιοσυγκρασία αυτά που αντιμερωπίζεις.




Ναι, όντως, αυτό με την πίεση βγήκε. Το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι γενικά του οργανισμού μου, αλλά νιώθω ανεξηγητη κούραση αυτό το διάστημα, ενώ παλιότερα δεν ένιωθα. Το καλοκαίρι να φανταστείς δουλεύω 12 ώρα, περπατάω πολύ, κοιμάμαι λιγότερο και δεν νιώθω σχεδόν καθόλου κουρασμένος. Για αυτό υποψιάζομαι ότι κάτι άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Και παράλληλα είναι το θέμα με τις φλέβες και τις μελανιές. Και νιώθω συνέχεια κάτι σαν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα στην περιοχή της καρδιάς.

----------


## airetikos

Κανε εξετασεις, ο αγγειολογος σου ειπε ελα σε δυο χρονια δε σου πε μην ερθεις ποτε. Καθε οργανισμος δεν ειναι ιδιος τωρα για τη πιεση καλυτερα να μην εβγαινα αλλα φιλε ειναι και υγεια αυτο λιγοι παλμοι μικρη πιεση ειναι στανταρ αμα ειναι μεγαλη η πιεση και πολλοι οι παλμοι φοβασαι. Κανε εξετασεις μαθε για το οργανισμο και βρες καλα υλικα οχι απο σουπερμαεκετ για φαγητο και μαγειρευετα με το πιο υγειηνο τροπο. Καλα τα ψυχολογικα που λενε ολοι αλλα η μορφωση να εχειςβαντιληψει τι συμβαινει στον αργονισμο ειναι το νουμερο 1.

----------


## Sonia

> Τον έχω ελέγξει, στις τελευταίες βγήκε κάπως στο όριο, οπότε μου είπε ο παθολόγος να το ξαναδούμε σε κανέναν μήνα, μήπως και ανέβει η τιμή. Αλλά γενικά όσες φορές έχω κάνει ήταν πάντα μέσα στο όριο. 
> 
> 
> Είχα και το smart watch σήμερα στον καρπό μου και έγραψε ότι έκανα οκτώ χιλιόμετρα περίπου. Είναι φυσιολογικό να είμαι τοσο κουρασμένος τώρα; Μήπως υποδηλώνει κάτι; Το βράδυ κοιμάμαι γύρω στις 11.30 και ξυπνάω περίπου 7.45.
> 
> 
> Κόψτο το τσιγάρο ρε, κι εγώ κάπνιζα μέχρι τα 24 και μετά το έκοψα. Καφέδες και τέτοια δεν πίνω. 
> 
> 
> Η μητέρα σου είναι απλώς υποτασική ή η υπόταση προκύπτει από άλλο πρόβλημα υγείας; Εγώ αυτό φοβάμαι.



Καλημέρα.
Εσύ κάπνιζες μέχρι τα 24 κι εγώ καπνίζω 24 lol . Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, πρέπει να το κόψω, έχω αρχίσει και το σκέφτομαι τελευταία.Δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα απόφαση για τα καλά όμως...

Η μητέρα μου είναι απλά υποτασική από όσο θυμάται τον εαυτό της. Δεν νομίζω ότι προέκυψε από κάτι, απλά έτσι είναι ο οργανισμός της.
Για θυρεοειδή σου έγραψα διότι επηρεάζει τη διάθεση και συχνά έχει συμπτώματα ταχυκαρδίες, τρέμουλα, μια γενικότερη αναστάτωση στον οργανισμό... Φυσικά αν έχεις άγχος κτλ από μόνος σου αυτό τα κάνει πολύ χειρότερα...

Επειδή έχει και η γιαγιά μου και η μητέρα μου εγώ τον ελέγχω κάθε χρόνο, αλλά δεν έχει προκύψει κάτι ως τώρα. Πως αυτοί οι γιατροί σου λένε για τόσο τακτικές εξετάσεις κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι; Μήπως απλά θέλουν να σου τρώνε τα λεφτά; Ο παθολόγος τις τιμές στα αντισώματα στις εξετάσεις αίματος εννοεί φαντάζομαι όταν λέει ότι βγήκαν κοντά στο όριο. Όπως κι ένα σωρό άλλες μετρήσεις, έτσι κι αυτές δεν είναι συνεχώς εντελώς σταθερές, μην αγχώνεσαι όλη την ώρα. Δεν είναι καλό ρε ΄συ να τρυπιέσαι κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι για εξετάσεις αίματος, δώσε στον εαυτό σου λίγο χρόνο να ηρεμήσει, κάντο έστω σαν δοκιμή. Π.χ. πες ότι για ένα εξάμηνο δεν πας σε γιατρούς καθόλου, θα πας για επανέλεγχο από το φθινόπωρο.

----------


## Antonis8

Όχι, δεν είναι ότι μου τρώνε τα λεφτά, ίσα ίσα, πολλές φορές πλέον δεν μου παίρνει καν λεφτά. Μου είπε απλά να μην ξανακάνω άμεσα εξετάσεις και το μόνο που να τσεκάρω αν θέλω, να είναι πάλι μια γενική σε κανένα δίμηνο για να δούμε πάλι και τον θυροειδή που ήταν στα όρια. 

Και μου είπε αν βγάλω κι άλλες μελανιές, να πάω. Ε, έβγαλα σήμερα, έχω ακόμα τρεις, μικρές και ανώδυνες. Στις εξετάσεις είχα κάπως χαμηλό φολικό οξύ και διάβασα ότι μπορεί να σχετίζεται, αλλά και πάλι υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται να βγάζω μόνο από αυτό. Και αισθάνομαι ζαλάδα παρά το γεγονός ότι η πίεση μου είναι καλή για τα δεδομένα μου αυτή τη στιγμή. Κάτι έχω. Μπορει να έχω λευχαιμία ή κάποια άλλη ασθένεια του αίματος (διαταραχή πήξεως αιμοπεταλιων) ή καρκίνο στο έντερο.

----------


## Antonis8

Εχω και συχνοουρια. Κάτι συμβαίνει. Θα παω σε άλλο ππαθολόγο.

----------


## Elenas

> Όχι, δεν είναι ότι μου τρώνε τα λεφτά, ίσα ίσα, πολλές φορές πλέον δεν μου παίρνει καν λεφτά. Μου είπε απλά να μην ξανακάνω άμεσα εξετάσεις και το μόνο που να τσεκάρω αν θέλω, να είναι πάλι μια γενική σε κανένα δίμηνο για να δούμε πάλι και τον θυροειδή που ήταν στα όρια. 
> 
> Και μου είπε αν βγάλω κι άλλες μελανιές, να πάω. Ε, έβγαλα σήμερα, έχω ακόμα τρεις, μικρές και ανώδυνες. Στις εξετάσεις είχα κάπως χαμηλό φολικό οξύ και διάβασα ότι μπορεί να σχετίζεται, αλλά και πάλι υπερβολικό μου φαίνεται να βγάζω μόνο από αυτό. Και αισθάνομαι ζαλάδα παρά το γεγονός ότι η πίεση μου είναι καλή για τα δεδομένα μου αυτή τη στιγμή. Κάτι έχω. Μπορει να έχω λευχαιμία ή κάποια άλλη ασθένεια του αίματος (διαταραχή πήξεως αιμοπεταλιων) ή καρκίνο στο έντερο.


Αντώνη 1. Δεν έχεις λευχαιμία θα φαινόταν αρχικά από τις εξετάσεις αίματος και επίσης τα συμπτώματα είναι αλλα
2. Η συχνόουρια είναι συχνό σύμπτωμα αγχωδους διαταραχής 
Πήγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο, πιστεύω το χρειάζεσαι όλο και περισσότερο.

----------


## FILARETOS

> Αντώνη 1. Δεν έχεις λευχαιμία θα φαινόταν αρχικά από τις εξετάσεις αίματος και επίσης τα συμπτώματα είναι αλλα
> 2. Η συχνόουρια είναι συχνό σύμπτωμα αγχωδους διαταραχής 
> Πήγαινε σε έναν ψυχίατρο, πιστεύω το χρειάζεσαι όλο και περισσότερο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα δοκίμασε Αντώνη τον σωστό γιατρο και πάνε σε ψυχίατρο. Ίσως να σου φαντάζει δύσκολο αλλά πες στον εαυτό σου θα προσπαθήσω 2 μήνες και αν δεν είμαι καλά να δω πάλι για κάτι παθολογικό. Όσο πας σε άλλους γιατρούς συντηρείς το ανχος και πίστεψε με δεν έχει τέλος η αναζήτηση θα γίνεις πειραματόζωο. Είναι σαν να σου πονάει το δόντι και να ζητάς από ουρολογο να σου βρει τι έχει το δόντι σου. Μην χάνεις χρόνο.

----------


## Antonis8

Αγχος έχω μήνες τώρα, συχνοουρια πρωτη φορά. Τις μελανιες πώς τις εξηγεις; 

Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μπορω να μετρησω τον παλμο μου ακόμα και απο τα δαχτυλα μου, σχεδόν παντου στο σώμα μου. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;


Το σκέφτομαι για αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλά 1. Θέλω να βεβαιωθω ότι δεν έχω κάτι 2. Θέλω να βεβαιωθω ότι δεν θα επηρεασουν αρνητικά την υγεία μου (δεν θα με κάνουν υποτονικο, δεν θα επιταχυνουν ή επιβραδυνουν τον καρδιακό παλμο μου, δεν θα ρίξουν κι άλλο την πιεση μου, δεν θα επιβαρυνουν το στομάχι μου κλπ)

----------


## Elenas

> Αγχος έχω μήνες τώρα, συχνοουρια πρωτη φορά. Τις μελανιες πώς τις εξηγεις; 
> 
> Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μπορω να μετρησω τον παλμο μου ακόμα και απο τα δαχτυλα μου, σχεδόν παντου στο σώμα μου. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;
> 
> 
> Το σκέφτομαι για αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλά 1. Θέλω να βεβαιωθω ότι δεν έχω κάτι 2. Θέλω να βεβαιωθω ότι δεν θα επηρεασουν αρνητικά την υγεία μου (δεν θα με κάνουν υποτονικο, δεν θα επιταχυνουν ή επιβραδυνουν τον καρδιακό παλμο μου, δεν θα ρίξουν κι άλλο την πιεση μου, δεν θα επιβαρυνουν το στομάχι μου κλπ)


Και εγω παλεύω με την ΓΑδ μου ένα χρόνο και 2 μήνες τώρα και συχνόουρια άρχισα να έχω από Γενάρη που εμφανίστηκαν πάλι τα συμπτώματα. Το ότι μπορεί να μην έχεις κάτι τώρα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα εμφανιστεί αργότερα. Επιπλέον όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί και εγώ τον νιώθω παντού. Κεφάλι, πόδια, δάχτυλα. Όπως και να κάτσω ότι και να κάνω τον νιώθω έντονα. Μελανιές μπορεί να εμφανιστούν για χίλιους δυο ασήμαντος λόγους από την στιγμή που ούτε οι αιματολογικές ούτε οι άλλες εξετάσεις που έκανες δείχνουν κάτι δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα. Η χαμηλή πίεση στην ηλικία σου δεν είναι καθόλου επικίνδυνη. 
Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά έχουν παρενέργειες αλλά δεν αποτελεί κανόνα. στην αρχή θα νιώσεις ίσως χειρότερα αλλά μετά θα σε βοηθήσουν να γίνεις πιο λειτουργικός ,δεν θα επηρεάσουν αρνητικά την καθημερινότητα σου. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θεωρώ ότι όλοι με πρόβλημα άγχους πρέπει να χαπακωνονται αλλά περιπτώσεις όπως η δική μου που δεν μπορώ να σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι και σαν την δική σου που σαι φουλ στις ιδεοληψίες χρίζουν φαρμακευτικής υποστήριξης. Όπως θα έπαιρνες το χαπακι αν είχες κάτι οργανικό έτσι θα το πάρεις και τώρα που έχεις παθολογικό άγχος. Από το να τρέχεις σε τόσους ειδικότητες πηγαί ε καλύτερα σε έναν ψυχίατρο να σου εξηγήσει τι και πως.

----------


## Antonis8

Η ψυχολόγος μου μέχρι τώρα μου ειπε να μην παρω, αλλά τόνισε πως είναι δική μου επιλογη. Ο καρδιολογος και ο παθολόγος που με βλεπουν μου προτειναν να κάνω έναν κύκλο με αντικαταθλιπτικά μέχρι να σταματήσει η έξαρση του άγχους. Θα πρεπει να το συζητησω εκτενώς με τον παθολογο για να δω τι παρενέργειες μπορει να έχουν. Φοβαμαι πολυ τα χαπθα, δεν μου είναι εύκολο να παρω.

Τι εννοείς ότι θα νιωσω χειρότερα μολις τα ξεκινησω; Εσύ τι παρατηρησες στον εαυτό σου; Σου έχει περάσει πληρως η νοσοφοβια; Πόσο διάστημα τα παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## Elenas

> Η ψυχολόγος μου μέχρι τώρα μου ειπε να μην παρω, αλλά τόνισε πως είναι δική μου επιλογη. Ο καρδιολογος και ο παθολόγος που με βλεπουν μου προτειναν να κάνω έναν κύκλο με αντικαταθλιπτικά μέχρι να σταματήσει η έξαρση του άγχους. Θα πρεπει να το συζητησω εκτενώς με τον παθολογο για να δω τι παρενέργειες μπορει να έχουν. Φοβαμαι πολυ τα χαπθα, δεν μου είναι εύκολο να παρω.
> 
> Τι εννοείς ότι θα νιωσω χειρότερα μολις τα ξεκινησω; Εσύ τι παρατηρησες στον εαυτό σου; Σου έχει περάσει πληρως η νοσοφοβια; Πόσο διάστημα τα παιρνεις αν επιτρεπεται;


Δεν θα έλεγα ότι σε έχει βοηθήσει ιδιαίτερα η ψυχολόγος μέχρι στιγμής. Επίσης ο παθοκογοε δεν μπορεί να σου μιλήσει για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. Πήγαινε σε ψυχίατρο, σε αυτό ειδικεύονται. Και εγώ ήμουν πάντα κατά των φαρμάκων και τα φοβάμαι πολύ ακόμα αλλά όταν δεν έχεις επιλογή πρέπει να τα πάρεις. 
Ένιωθα δυσφορία, άγχος χωρίς λογο, υπερένταση και το βράδυ ξυπνούσα και ένιωθα ότι το αίμα μου έβραζε στον κορμό η κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά δεν είναι τίποτα μετά από 15 μέρες είσαι κομπλέ. Όχι δεν την έχω ξεπεράσει, ούτε τα ψυχοσωματικά πλήρως αλλά σκέφτομαι πιο λογικά και δεν έχω πια τις ιδεοληψίες που είχα παλαιότερα. Έχει βελτιωθεί ο ύπνος και η καθημερινότητα μου γενικά. Μην περιμένεις να εξαφανιστούν τα συμπτώματα πιθανότατα να τα κουβαλάς πολύ καιρό. Η δύσπνοια π.χ και οι έκτακτες εμένα δεν έφυγαν ποτέ.

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν έχω πειστεί ότι δεν έχω κάτι οργανικό. Αλλά το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά πλέον για αντικαταθλιπτικά. Με φοβίζουν όμως οι παρενέργειες που λες. Δέκα μέρες με τέτοια συμπτώματα συνέχεια στα επείγοντα θα είμαι. 

Έκτακτες νιώθω συνέχεια τον τελευταίο καιρό. Και τώρα την τελευταία ώρα έχω νιώσει ένα σωρό, λέω να ξαναβάλω χόλτερ.

----------


## Elenas

> Δεν έχω πειστεί ότι δεν έχω κάτι οργανικό. Αλλά το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά πλέον για αντικαταθλιπτικά. Με φοβίζουν όμως οι παρενέργειες που λες. Δέκα μέρες με τέτοια συμπτώματα συνέχεια στα επείγοντα θα είμαι. 
> 
> Έκτακτες νιώθω συνέχεια τον τελευταίο καιρό. Και τώρα την τελευταία ώρα έχω νιώσει ένα σωρό, λέω να ξαναβάλω χόλτερ.


Πιστεψε με θα περάσουν χωρίς να το καταλάβεις αυτές οι μέρες και πραγματικα παίζει να μην νιώσεις τίποτα. 
Οι έκτακτες θα ελαττωθούν κατά πολύ και όταν νιώσεις καλύτερα θα πειστεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα. 
Και εγώ μέχρι να δοκιμάσω πρώτη φορά τα χάπια φώναζα και τσακωνομουν με όλους τους γιατρούς γιατί τους θεωρούσα ανίκανους να βρουν το πρόβλημα μου. Την δεύτερη φορά που έπαθα πάλι το ίδιο αφού πήγα 2 φορές επειγοντα και σε μια καρδιολόγο έτρεξα μόνη μου στην ψυχίατρο. Εννοείται έχω αμφιβολίες συνέχεια αλλά τουλάχιστον τις περισσότερες φορές ηρεμώ και σκέφτομαι πολύ πιο λογικά και καθαρά.

----------


## Antonis8

Παιδια ΣΟΣ, ακουμπησα κατά λάθος πισω απο το αυτί μου και εχω μια σκληρή μάζα, ένα μικρό ογκιδιο. Τι μπορει να είναι; Καρκίνος; Μηπως για αυτό ακούω παλμους; Μηπως σκάσει και παθω εσωτερικη αιμορραγία; Σε γιατρο να παω?

----------


## Sonia

Αντώνη, εγώ νόμιζα ότι παθολόγος, καρδιολόγος κτλ ακόμα σου πρότειναν εξετάσεις είτε για οικονομικούς λόγους είτε μπας και ηρεμήσεις από μόνος σου, ωστόσο βλέπω ότι κι αυτοί στο έχουν πει ξεκάθαρα ότι έχεις ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα. Γιατί δεν τους εμπιστεύεσαι; Δηλαδή σπάει ο άλλος τα κέρατα του χρόνια και χρόνια να σπουδάσει ιατρική κι εσύ επιμένεις ότι ξέρεις καλύτερα από εκείνους; Κι εντάξει, ένας να είναι σκάρτος, μία εξέταση να βγήκε λάθος, όλοι μα όλοι είναι φάουλ κι εσύ ο σωστός; Όπως σου έγραψα και πιο πριν, παραλογίζεσαι εντελώς. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι, θα τρελαθείς για τα καλά και το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ βαριά κι άσχημη κουβέντα αυτή που λέω. Το έχεις τερματίσει εντελώς. 

(Αν πάλι είσαι τρολ: Το έχεις παίξει πολύ καλά, αλλά και τι καταλαβαίνεις τώρα :Wink:

----------


## Antonis8

Παιδιά τι τρολ, έχω οζιδιο πισω απο το αυτί. Ολοι αυτοί οι γιατροί λοιπον ,όταν τους αναφερω εμβοες, γιατί δεν κάνουν μια απλη ψηλάφηση και μαθαν και πετάνε την παπατζα του άγχους σαν καραμελα; Μετά πώς να τους εμπιστευτεις;

----------


## Sonia

Διότι έχεις αναφέρει ένα εκατομμύριο διαφορετικά συμπτώματα και φέρνεις την καταστροφή και στο τέλος θα το πάθεις σαν τον τύπο με τον λύκο και τα πρόβατα, για αυτό. Άκουσες εσύ κανέναν να πεθάνει από εσωτερική αιμορραγία επειδή έχει οζίδιο εξωτερικά στο αφτί;;;

----------


## Antonis8

Θα πάω σε καινούργιο παθολόγο αύριο να με δει. Επίσης με ανησυχούν πολύ αυτές οι έκτακτες. Έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που τις νιώθω. Τις νιώθω στο κέντρο πλέον και σαν να κρατάνε περισσότερο και να είναι πιο έντονες. Μήπως κάτι έχει αλλάξει και είναι υπερκοιλιακές πλέον; Και τις νιώθω κάθε μέρα ενώ πιο πριν τις ένιωθα σποραδικά και όχι καθημερινά.

----------


## Antonis8

Πηγα να δουν το γρομπαλακι και μου είπαν ότι είναι δερματικο. Δεν με απασχολει αυτό. Ενώ γενικά νιώθω οκ, με έχει πιασει φοβία ότι θα παθω κάτι στην καρδιά. Διαβασα ότι οι έκτακτες δεν είναι εντελώς αθωες και φοβαμαι μην παθω ανακοπη ξαφνικά. Αύριο θα πάω για το χολτερ μηπως και διαλευκανω αν οι έκτακτεςπου νιώθω είναι υπερκοιλιακες.

----------


## Antonis8

Σήμερα ένιωθα από το πρωί σαν να έχω αρρυθμία, πήγα στα επείγοντα και έκανα καρδιογράφημα, δεν βρήκαν κάτι. Αύριο θα ξαναβάλω χόλτερ μήπως και πιάσει αυτό το καινούργιο είδος έκτακτων που νιώθω (στο κέντρο, ενώ παλιά τις ένιωθα στο πλάι και ηταν πιο ήπιες) Μου είχε πει ο καρδιολόγος μου ότι το δεύτερο χόλτερ που έβαλα (το είχα βάλει σε άλλον γιατρό) μπορεί να μην έπιασε καμία έκτακτη γιατί κάποια μηχανήματα είναι πιο παλιά. Θα ξαναβάλω λοιπόν σε αυτόν που είχα βάλει και το πρώτο χόλτερ που είχε καταγράψει 99 έκτακτες, μήπως πιάσει κάτι, για να δω ότι δεν είναι ανησυχητικό.

Ένας άλλος καρδιολόγος που είχα πάει την περασμένη εβδομάδα για υπέρηχο, μου είπε ότι θα μπορούσε να μου γράψει κάτι ήπιο για τις έκτακτες που τα γράφουν για τόνωση της καρδιάς, αλλά εφόσον έχω υπόταση, δεν μπορεί να μου το γράψει γιατί συνήθως ρίχνουν και την πίεση. Αναρωτιέμαι αν συμβαίνει αυτό και στα ηρεμιστικά ή στα αντικαταθλιπτικά; Ξέρει κανείς αν ρίχνουν την πίεση και τους παλμούς;

----------


## Antonis8

Ξανάβαλα το χόλτερ σήμερα. Αυτή τη φορά μου έβαλε με δώδεκα ηλεκτρόδια που είναι λέει ακόμα καλύτερο και θα πιάσει περισσότερα συμπτώματα αν υπάρχουν. 

Νιώθω έτσι κι έτσι. Ακόμα και όταν δεν έχω συμπτώματα φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω κάτι. Τον ρώτησα και για αντικαταθλιπτικά, αν δηλαδή ενδέχεται να μου ρίξουν την πίεση ή αν θα μου φέρουν άλλα σωματικά συμπτώματα και μου είπε ότι υπάρχουν διάφορα, για την πίεση δεν υπάρχει φόβος, αλλά σε κάποιους φέρνουν ταχυκαρδίες και πρέπει να βρω το κατάλληλο. Τι να πω, δεν έχω το σθένος αυτή τη στιγμή να έχω και έξτρα συμπτώματα από αντικαταθλιπτικά και στο τέλος να μην έχουν και την επίδραση που θέλω. 


Αύριο θα πάω και σε έναν ουρολόγο για τη συχνοουρία που έχω τελευταία, απλά για ένα τσεκ, δεν έχω ξαναπάει.

----------


## Antonis8

Ο ουρολόγος δεν μου βρήκε κάτι. Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα του χόλτερ.

----------


## Antonis8

Βγηκε το χολτερ , για καποιο λόγο μου έστειλε μονο 14 ώρες, δεν ξερω γιατι. 11 εκτακτες έγραψε. Δηλαδή μια έκτακτη την ώρα σχεδον;;; Περιεργο μου φαίνεται το πόρισμα.

----------


## geodim

Μια έκτακτη την ώρα είναι τίποτε , μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## george.sideris

γειά σας
εργάζομαι σε πλοίο στον κόλπο του Μεξικού
οι παλμοί μου σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση είναι 60-65 
ένα βραδυ ξύπνησα , μέτρησα και είχα 37-38 χωρίς κάποια ενόχληση
σημαίνει κάτι αυτό η είναι φυσιολογικό ;
εννοείται ότι οταν ξεμπαρκάρω θα πάω σε καρδιολόγο
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Antonis8

> γειά σας
> εργάζομαι σε πλοίο στον κόλπο του Μεξικού
> οι παλμοί μου σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση είναι 60-65 
> ένα βραδυ ξύπνησα , μέτρησα και είχα 37-38 χωρίς κάποια ενόχληση
> σημαίνει κάτι αυτό η είναι φυσιολογικό ;
> εννοείται ότι οταν ξεμπαρκάρω θα πάω σε καρδιολόγο
> ευχαριστώ




Οταν τρεχεις ανεβαίνουν; Κι εμένα ένα χολτερ είχε γράψει 37 ενώ ήμουν ξαπλωμενος πριν τον υπνο. Εχεις κανει πληρη καρδιολογικο έλεγχο; Εξετασεις αιματος; Θεωρητικά,αν έχεις τσεκαρει αυτά και αν γενικά είσαι δραστηριος,λένε ότι δεν είναι παθολογικο και ότι ειναι θετικό που η καρδιά κουραζεται λιγότερο. Σίγουρα είναι αγχωτικο βέβαια.

Κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα νιώθεις;

----------


## Antonis8

Σήμερα οι παλμοι μου όλη τη μέρα χαμηλοι, 55. Μηπως επηρεαζει το μαγνησιο; Λέτε αν πιω χαμομηλι να πεσουν κι άλλο;

----------


## Antonis8

Πάρα το ότι αγχωθηκα, οι παλμοι μου,είναι 52.

----------


## Inked

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 

Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο προβλημα με τον Αντώνη, δηλαδή βραδυκαρδία. Εχω κανει τουλάχιστον 5 πληρεις καρδιολογικους ελέγχους τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια, εχω βάλει και holder που μου έδειξε 40 το χαμηλότερο στον υπνο, δεν ανησύχησαν κανέναν καρδιολόγο, παρολα αυτά κάθε φορά που τους μετράω και τους βρίσκω γυρω στους 55, παραλυω από τον φόβο. 

Εχθές ήρθα στο χωριό μου για διακοπές, εκανα το λάθος και τους μέτρησα και ήταν 52. Αυτό έφτανε να χαλάσουν οι διακοπές μου και να μου μπει και φοβία τι θα κάνω αν με πιασει κάτι εδώ στην επαρχία κτλπ. 

Ειναι φρίκη η βραδυκαρδία παιδια. Έχει κανένας άλλος παρομοιο προβλημα;

----------


## Geo12

Σπανια , με ειχε πιάσει, προ 1-2 ετών. Μπορεί να ειναι και απο ιωση. Οχι απο κούραση. Γενικά ειναι ενοχλητική, αλλα αν ο γιατρος λεει οτι δεν ειναι κατι επικυνδυνο , μην ασχολησε περισσότερο.

----------


## Inked

> Σπανια , με ειχε πιάσει, προ 1-2 ετών. Μπορεί να ειναι και απο ιωση. Οχι απο κούραση. Γενικά ειναι ενοχλητική, αλλα αν ο γιατρος λεει οτι δεν ειναι κατι επικυνδυνο , μην ασχολησε περισσότερο.


Λες να τον τσιμπησαμε τον ιό;;

----------


## elis

Εγω τον εχω κ τον προσεχω

----------


## Inked

> Εγω τον εχω κ τον προσεχω


Περαστικά σου! Να αναρρώσεις ταχέως ευχομαι!

----------


## Antonis8

Εμένα έχει πιασει και 39 χολτερ και μάλιστα όσο ήμουν ξυπνιος. Και πριν την ορθοστατικη,καθιστός είχα 42 παλμους. Αυτό ηταν το φυσιολογικό μου. Αν δεν έχεις συμπτωματα,τυπου σφιξιμο στο στήθος, ζάλη,λιποθυμια, δεν ανησυχεί τους γιατρούς. Ενα τεστ κοπωσεως ίσως κάνε καποια στιγμή,αν δεν έκανες. 

Η πιεση σου πώς είναι; Εγώ είχα και χαμηλή πιεση, πχ 42 παλμους, πιεση 70/45,τρελες μετρήσεις. Και τώρα πεφτουν ακόμα,καποιες φορές στους 47 ξυπνιος,αλλά μονο βράδυ πλεον,όταν είμαι ξαπλωμενος. Καλύτερα βραδυκαρδια παρα ταχυκαρδία. Απινιδωτη σκέφτονται μόνο όταν πεφτουν κάτω των 40 οι παλμοι και υπαρχουν συγκοπτικα επισοδεια.

----------


## Inked

> Εμένα έχει πιασει και 39 χολτερ και μάλιστα όσο ήμουν ξυπνιος. Και πριν την ορθοστατικη,καθιστός είχα 42 παλμους. Αυτό ηταν το φυσιολογικό μου. Αν δεν έχεις συμπτωματα,τυπου σφιξιμο στο στήθος, ζάλη,λιποθυμια, δεν ανησυχεί τους γιατρούς. Ενα τεστ κοπωσεως ίσως κάνε καποια στιγμή,αν δεν έκανες. 
> 
> Η πιεση σου πώς είναι; Εγώ είχα και χαμηλή πιεση, πχ 42 παλμους, πιεση 70/45,τρελες μετρήσεις. Και τώρα πεφτουν ακόμα,καποιες φορές στους 47 ξυπνιος,αλλά μονο βράδυ πλεον,όταν είμαι ξαπλωμενος. Καλύτερα βραδυκαρδια παρα ταχυκαρδία. Απινιδωτη σκέφτονται μόνο όταν πεφτουν κάτω των 40 οι παλμοι και υπαρχουν συγκοπτικα επισοδεια.


Αντώνη μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μου δίνεις δύναμη. Και η δική μου Πίεση είναι χαμηλή όχι τόσο πολύ όσο η δική σου βέβαια αλλά συγκαταλέγομαι και εγώ στους υποτασικούς. Πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με αυτό αλλά και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι πέφτουν Τόσο πολύ οι παλμοί νομίζεις ότι θα σταματήσει η καρδιά σου ή ότι έχεις δύσπνοια Πού οφείλεται σε αυτό.

----------


## nikosnt

Παιδιά έχω γράψει σε παλιότερα ποστ .
Τα είχα ξεπεράσει οκά αυτά μέχρι που με ξανά έπιασαν . Βραδυκαρδια, έκτακτες συστολές, χαμηλή πίεση , ζάλη , τάσεις λιποθυμίας.
Πέρσι είχα κάνει τα πάντα από εξετάσεις και όλα κομπλέ .
Όλα προέρχονται απ ότι μου λένε από το άγχος .
Όταν με πιάνουν έκτακτες και βραδυκαρδια παίρνω μισό ζαναξ και ψυλο συνέρχομαι .
Μετά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω κομπλέ !
Οποίος θελει να μιλήσουμε και μεσετζερ που έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα θα με βοηθούσε !

----------


## Skiouros8

> Παιδιά έχω γράψει σε παλιότερα ποστ .
> Τα είχα ξεπεράσει οκά αυτά μέχρι που με ξανά έπιασαν . Βραδυκαρδια, έκτακτες συστολές, χαμηλή πίεση , ζάλη , τάσεις λιποθυμίας.
> Πέρσι είχα κάνει τα πάντα από εξετάσεις και όλα κομπλέ .
> Όλα προέρχονται απ ότι μου λένε από το άγχος .
> Όταν με πιάνουν έκτακτες και βραδυκαρδια παίρνω μισό ζαναξ και ψυλο συνέρχομαι .
> Μετά κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω κομπλέ !
> Οποίος θελει να μιλήσουμε και μεσετζερ που έχουμε παρόμοια συμπτώματα θα με βοηθούσε !


Τι μετρησεις;Εγω ειχα ακομα και 39 ξυπνιος σε χολτερ. Πιεση πολλρες φορες 75/45.

Το ζαναξ ριχνει και την πιεση και τους παλμους, αν εχεις πολυ χαμηλη πιεση δεν ενδεικνυται τοσο.

Και μενα ολα αγχος μου ελεγαν (ειμαι ο θεματοθετης) μεχρι που διαγνωστηκα με pots (που κανει και βραδυκαρδια ενιοτε) Τωρα παιρνω φαρμακο και ειμαι καλυτερα αλλα με ενοχλει ακομα καποιες φορες το αισθημα παλμων.

----------


## nikosnt

Τι να σου πω εμένα το ζαναξ μόνο όταν μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση μου τη ρίχνει .
Όταν είναι ήδη χαμηλή δεν την επειρεαζει .
Αν θες και μπορείς να μου στείλει στο μεσετζερ για ποιο άμεσα .
Όνομα Facebook / messenger : Nikos Epirote

----------


## Skiouros8

> Τι να σου πω εμένα το ζαναξ μόνο όταν μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση μου τη ρίχνει .
> Όταν είναι ήδη χαμηλή δεν την επειρεαζει .
> Αν θες και μπορείς να μου στείλει στο μεσετζερ για ποιο άμεσα .
> Όνομα Facebook / messenger : Nikos Epirote


Οκ μπορει να στειλω μετα να τα πουμε. Αλλα αν δεν πεφτεις κατω απο 45 παλμους δεν ειναι τιποτα.

----------


## nikosnt

Να σαι καλά .
Όποτε θες και αν θες στείλει . 
Μέχρι 40 και στον ύπνο το χολτερ 39 (πέρσι που είχα βάλει)
Αρκετούτσικες αρρυθμίες αλλά με πολύ μικρή διακοπή που δεν συντρέχει λόγος ανυσηχιας όπως μ είπαν

----------


## tolis92

> Εμένα έχει πιασει και 39 χολτερ και μάλιστα όσο ήμουν ξυπνιος. Και πριν την ορθοστατικη,καθιστός είχα 42 παλμους. Αυτό ηταν το φυσιολογικό μου. Αν δεν έχεις συμπτωματα,τυπου σφιξιμο στο στήθος, ζάλη,λιποθυμια, δεν ανησυχεί τους γιατρούς. Ενα τεστ κοπωσεως ίσως κάνε καποια στιγμή,αν δεν έκανες. 
> 
> Η πιεση σου πώς είναι; Εγώ είχα και χαμηλή πιεση, πχ 42 παλμους, πιεση 70/45,τρελες μετρήσεις. Και τώρα πεφτουν ακόμα,καποιες φορές στους 47 ξυπνιος,αλλά μονο βράδυ πλεον,όταν είμαι ξαπλωμενος. Καλύτερα βραδυκαρδια παρα ταχυκαρδία. Απινιδωτη σκέφτονται μόνο όταν πεφτουν κάτω των 40 οι παλμοι και υπαρχουν συγκοπτικα επισοδεια.


Αντώνη αν είσαι ακόμα ενεργός στο φόρουμ στείλε μου ένα μήνυμα διότι από τα ποστ σου είναι σαν να περιγράφεις εμένα. Βιώνω σχεδόν τα ίδια με σένα.

----------


## Skiouros8

> Αντώνη αν είσαι ακόμα ενεργός στο φόρουμ στείλε μου ένα μήνυμα διότι από τα ποστ σου είναι σαν να περιγράφεις εμένα. Βιώνω σχεδόν τα ίδια με σένα.


Για μήνυμα πρεπει να έχεις συμπληρώσει καποιον αριθμό ποστ, άρα αν θες γραψε εδώ.

----------

